# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  رفع اشكال رياضي

## mahsa92

...

----------


## یونس

چجوری میتونیم تعداد مضرب های مثلا عدد چهار رو از صد تا هزار پیدا کنیم ؟ توی احتمال کاربرد زیاد داره ولی یادمه رفته الان

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

> چجوری میتونیم تعداد مضرب های مثلا عدد چهار رو از صد تا هزار پیدا کنیم ؟ توی احتمال کاربرد زیاد داره ولی یادمه رفته الان


100<4x<1000
اگر اشتباه نکنم،قاعده کلیش این بود
یادم نمیاد!

----------


## Humphry Davy

> چجوری میتونیم تعداد مضرب های مثلا عدد چهار رو از صد تا هزار پیدا کنیم ؟ توی احتمال کاربرد زیاد داره ولی یادمه رفته الان


ببين
 آخرين عدد كه مضرب 4 هستا بدست مياري كه از 1000 كوچكتره 
بعدش اولين عدد هم بدست مياري كه بزرگتر 100 هست
بعدش اعداد بدست اومده را از هم كم ميكني (آخرين عدد مضرب 4 منهاي اولين عدد مضرب 4)

بعدش  عدد به دست اومده را تقسيم بر 4 ميكني 
تعداد اعداد مضرب 4 بدست مياد


مثلا كوچكترين مضرب 4 عدد 104 
بزرگترينش 996
996منهاي 104
ميشه 892
تقسيم بر 4 ميشه
223

(فك كنم اينجوري بود)

---------------------
يه حالت ديگه هم داره كه اينا مطمئنم 
مثلا اعداد طبيعي كوچكتر 200 كه مضرب 6 باشن
خوب 200 تا تقسيم بر 6 ميكني ميشه 33 كه تعداد اعداد مضرب 6 كوچكتر 200 ان
به همين سادگي به همين خوشمزگي

----------


## amin278

> چجوری میتونیم تعداد مضرب های مثلا عدد چهار رو از صد تا هزار پیدا کنیم ؟ توی احتمال کاربرد زیاد داره ولی یادمه رفته الان


یه دنباله ی حسابی با قدر نسبت 4 که جمله ی اولین دنباله (اگه صد و هزار رو رو هم حساب کنیم ) صده
پس:

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*سلام دوستان در این تاپیک هر سوالی از ریاضی تجربی داشتید بپرسید 

از دوستانی هم که بلد هستن میخوام جواب سوال های دوستان رو بدن 

ممنون* :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

لطفا این سوال رو حل کنید. البته روش حلم بگید!!
ممنون

2x - |x-1| > 8

سوال از کاربرhttp://forum.konkur.in/users/8994/

----------


## rezmile

> لطفا این سوال رو حل کنید. البته روش حلم بگید!!
> ممنون
> 
> 2x - |x-1| > 8
> 
> سوال از کاربرhttp://forum.konkur.in/users/8994/

----------


## dars

تابعی را رسم کنید که دامنه آن(5 و 1 - ]و برد آن  ( 3 و 2 - ]باشد و یک به یک نباشد
خواهشا میشه یکی برام توضیح بده باید چه جوری این سوال رو حل کنم

----------


## mkh-ana

سلام

یک جواب ساده این شکل است.

----------


## dars

دنباله اعشاری ای بنویسید که 0.23 نزدیک شود .
میشه توضیح بدین این جور مسائل رو چه جوری حل می کنند

----------


## mkh-ana

سوالتون اشتباهه


دنباله تقریباتی بنویسید که به عدد 3/7 نزدیک شود.

((این مطلب اساسا هیچ مفهومی ندارد و بعید است که در کنکور سوالی از آن بیاید به خاطر سادگی و کم ارزش بودن.))

----------


## mkh-ana

در هر مرحله تقریب ما بهتر میشود و مثلا در جمله دهم تا 10 رقم اعشار عدد مطمئن داریم.

----------


## dars

> سوالتون اشتباهه
> 
> 
> دنباله تقریباتی بنویسید که به عدد 3/7 نزدیک شود.
> 
> ((این مطلب اساسا هیچ مفهومی ندارد و بعید است که در کنکور سوالی از آن بیاید به خاطر سادگی و کم ارزش بودن.))


این سوال امتحانی دبیرستان ماندگار البرز بوده حالا شما می گین اشتباهه

----------


## mkh-ana

صورت سوال رو به صورت عکس بفرستین.
حتما بررسیش میکنم.

----------


## Am7r

داداش این سوال نداره دیگه 3 رو بر 7 تقسیم کن بعد جوابشو از 3/7 منهی کن دنباله تفاضل میاد
اگه از 0 دور شد خود دنباله به 3/7 نزدیک میشود

----------


## dars

سوال 4 این صفحه می باشد

----------


## mkh-ana

مطمئنا جوابش اشتباهه.

برید به کسی که جواب رو نوشته بگید این دنباله که نوشتید دنباله تقریبات 0.3 هستش نه 0.23

----------


## mamad.hny

> مطمئنا جوابش اشتباهه.
> 
> برید به کسی که جواب رو نوشته بگید این دنباله که نوشتید دنباله تقریبات 0.3 هستش نه 0.23


آره این جواب که غلطه ولی احتمالا منظورشون این بوده:
0.2 و 0.22 و 0.229 و 0.2299 و 0.22999 و 0.229999 و....

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

دو تا سوال ار ریاضی3:

1_علی و شش نفر از دوستانش روی صندلی های شماره گذاری شده(1-7) می نشینند. احتمال آنکه علی روی صندلی شماره زوج بشیند و بین علی و رضا حداقل یک نفر دیگر قرار گیرند کدام است؟

2_ دو لنگه کفش از شش جفت کفش به تصادف انتخاب می کنیم. احتمال آن که دو لنگه کفش متعلق به یک نفر باشد را حساب کنید.

----------


## marsad

> دو تا سوال ار ریاضی3:
> 
> 1_علی و شش نفر از دوستانش روی صندلی های شماره گذاری شده(1-7) می نشینند. احتمال آنکه علی روی صندلی شماره زوج بشیند و بین علی و رضا حداقل یک نفر دیگر قرار گیرند کدام است؟
> 
> 2_ دو لنگه کفش از شش جفت کفش به تصادف انتخاب می کنیم. احتمال آن که دو لنگه کفش متعلق به یک نفر باشد را حساب کنید.


دومی میشه 1از6 که جواب نهایی همون 6

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

کتاب ریاضی پیش  مسائل ص7  سوال5:
چرا دو پسر (یا 2دختر) خودشون نمیتونن باهم جایگشت داشته باشن؟؟ مگه پسر یا دختر متمایز نیست

----------


## hamed2357

> لطفا این سوال رو حل کنید. البته روش حلم بگید!!
> ممنون
> 
> 2x - |x-1| > 8
> 
> سوال از کاربرhttp://forum.konkur.in/users/8994/


وقتی ایکس منفی باشه،خوب سمت چپ منفی میشه  و یک عدد منفی نمیتونه از 8 بزرگتر باشه
چرا ؟؟ خب قدر مطلق که خروجیش مثبت هست و منفی پشتش خورده-2 ایکسم که خودش منفیه
پس باید دنبال یک عدد مثبتی بگردیم
عددهای کوچولو مثل 0.2 و0.7 مشخصه به 8 نمیرسونه سمت چپ را
پس باید یخورده بیشترش کنی که در 7 این اتفاق میفته
پس جواب میشه بزرگتر از 7 ها
اگه حال کردی لایک کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## marsad

> وقتی ایکس منفی باشه،خوب سمت چپ منفی میشه  و یک عدد منفی نمیتونه از 8 بزرگتر باشه
> چرا ؟؟ خب قدر مطلق که خروجیش مثبت هست و منفی پشتش خورده-2 ایکسم که خودش منفیه
> پس باید دنبال یک عدد مثبتی بگردیم
> عددهای کوچولو مثل 0.2 و0.7 مشخصه به 8 نمیرسونه سمت چپ را
> پس باید یخورده بیشترش کنی که در 7 این اتفاق میفته
> پس جواب میشه بزرگتر از 7 ها
> اگه حال کردی لایک کن


خانواده ای 4فرزند دارد.احتمال اینکه فرزند اول و دوم پسد و فرزند سوم و چهارم دختر باشن چقده؟ ج=1/16
چرا دو پسر (یا 2دختر) خودشون نمیتونن باهم جایگشت داشته باشن؟؟ مگه پسر یا دختر متمایز نیست

----------


## hamed2357

> خانواده ای 4فرزند دارد.احتمال اینکه فرزند اول و دوم پسد و فرزند سوم و چهارم دختر باشن چقده؟ ج=1/16
> چرا دو پسر (یا 2دختر) خودشون نمیتونن باهم جایگشت داشته باشن؟؟ مگه پسر یا دختر متمایز نیست


حاجی من امروز بهت هراز تومن میدم
فردا هم هزار تومن میدم
وقتی پرسیدند میگی هم امروز و هم دیروز هزار تومن داد
میخوای جایگشت بدی اینارو؟
احتمال پسر شدن  و دختر شدن با هم برابر هست و یک دوم هست
ربطی هم به قبلی ها نداره

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> دو تا سوال ار ریاضی3:
> 
> 1_علی و شش نفر از دوستانش روی صندلی های شماره گذاری شده(1-7) می نشینند. احتمال آنکه علی روی صندلی شماره زوج بشیند و بین علی و رضا حداقل یک نفر دیگر قرار گیرند کدام است؟
> 
> 2_ دو لنگه کفش از شش جفت کفش به تصادف انتخاب می کنیم. احتمال آن که دو لنگه کفش متعلق به یک نفر باشد را حساب کنید.


نظر دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## hamed2357

> دو تا سوال ار ریاضی3:
> 
> 1_علی و شش نفر از دوستانش روی صندلی های شماره گذاری شده(1-7) می نشینند. احتمال آنکه علی روی صندلی شماره زوج بشیند و بین علی و رضا حداقل یک نفر دیگر قرار گیرند کدام است؟
> 
> 2_ دو لنگه کفش از شش جفت کفش به تصادف انتخاب می کنیم. احتمال آن که دو لنگه کفش متعلق به یک نفر باشد را حساب کنید.


جواب 1:
علی روی شماره 2 بشینه - رضا باید روی 4 یا 5 یا 6 یا 7 بشینه
علی روی 4 بشینه - رضا باید روی 7یا6 یا 1 یا 2 بشینه
علی روی 6 بشینه- رضا باید روی 1یا2یا3یا4 بشینه
با تحلیل دیگر هم میشه فهمید برای رضا 4خانه امکان داره هر حالت.
اینا هرکدوم 4 فاکتوریل حالت دارند
این 3 حالت را جمع میکنی  میشه 3 ضربدر 4فاکتوریل
تقسیم بر کل حالات میکنید که 7 فاکتوریله
راستی این را سوال نگفته که چندتا علی و جندتا رضا داریم  :Yahoo (1):  ما فرض کردیم اسامی متشابه نیست!
جواب 2:
6 جفت داریم پس 12 کفش
تعداد انتخاب هایی 2تایی از 12 تا چندتاست؟ میشه 2 از 12
فکرکنم میشه 66 حالت
پس ما 66 حالت انتخاب داریم که فقط یک حالتش جواب ماست
میشه 1 بر66

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> جواب 1:
> علی روی شماره 2 بشینه - رضا باید روی 4 یا 5 یا 6 یا 7 بشینه
> علی روی 4 بشینه - رضا باید روی 7یا6 یا 1 یا 2 بشینه
> علی روی 6 بشینه- رضا باید روی 1یا2یا3یا4 بشینه
> با تحلیل دیگر هم میشه فهمید برای رضا 4خانه امکان داره هر حالت.
> اینا هرکدوم 4 فاکتوریل حالت دارند
> این 3 حالت را جمع میکنی  میشه 3 ضربدر 4فاکتوریل
> تقسیم بر کل حالات میکنید که 7 فاکتوریله
> راستی این را سوال نگفته که چندتا علی و جندتا رضا داریم  ما فرض کردیم اسامی متشابه نیست!
> ...


ممنون از پاسخ های کاملتون. دو ساعت تو کف این دوتا سوال بودم

1_ پس جواب سوال اول میشه 3 ضربدر 4 فاکتوریل ضربدر 4 فاکتوریل تقسیم بر 7 فاکتوریل؟ ( فکر کنم تعداد حالت های نشستن بقیه رو تو جواب آخرتون جا انداختید که میشه 4 فاکتوزیل)
2_ جواب دومتون رو هم فکر کنم فقط  برا یه لنگه حساب کردید. جوابش نمیشه 12 تقسیم بر 66؟

----------


## hamed2357

> ممنون از پاسخ های کاملتون. دو ساعت تو کف این دوتا سوال بودم
> 
> 1_ پس جواب سوال اول میشه 3 ضربدر 4 فاکتوریل ضربدر 4 فاکتوریل تقسیم بر 7 فاکتوریل؟ ( فکر کنم تعداد حالت های نشستن بقیه رو تو جواب آخرتون جا انداختید که میشه 4 فاکتوزیل)
> 2_ جواب دومتون رو هم فکر کنم فقط  برا یه لنگه حساب کردید. جوابش نمیشه 12 تقسیم بر 66؟


صورت فقط3 تا 4 فاکتوریله -(این 4 فاکتوریل برا بقیه هست دیگه)
آره اگه لنگه مثلا علی مدنظرش باشه 1 حالت میشه
ولی کلا لنگه جفت منظورش باشه 12 حالت نمیشه-میشه 6 حالت درست میگم ؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> صورت فقط3 تا 4 فاکتوریله -(این 4 فاکتوریل برا بقیه هست دیگه)
> آره اگه لنگه مثلا علی مدنظرش باشه 1 حالت میشه
> ولی کلا لنگه جفت منظورش باشه 12 حالت نمیشه-میشه 6 حالت درست میگم ؟


درمورد سوال دوم آره حق باشماست  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی درمورد سوال اول علی 3 حالت میتونه بشینه,رصا 4 حالت,وبقیه هم 5 فاکتوریل (اول من اشتباه گفتم) میشه 3 ضربدر 4 ضربدر 5فاکتوریل

در کل ممنون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed2357

> درمورد سوال دوم آره حق باشماست 
> 
> ولی درمورد سوال اول علی 3 حالت میتونه بشینه,رصا 4 حالت,وبقیه هم 4فاکتوریل (اول من اشتباه گفتم) میشه 3 ضربدر 4 ضربدر 4فاکتوریل
> 
> در کل ممنون


یس فاکتوریلشو برداری حله  :Yahoo (1): 
خوبه باهوشی خوشم اومد  :Yahoo (1): 
من 2بار سوتی دادم این سوال!

----------


## Yek.Doost

باسلام
سوال 15 رو که خودم حل کردم جوابش شد 9 - ولی توی پاسخنامه زده 8 تا
سوال 17 و 18 رو برام گنگ هستند - سوال 17 رو لطفا توضیح بدید که منظورش چیه ؟  و سوال 18 تقریبا نمی فهمم سوال چی میخواد ؟ 

مرسی

----------


## Yek.Doost

Update

----------


## SNIPER

> باسلام
> سوال 15 رو که خودم حل کردم جوابش شد 9 - ولی توی پاسخنامه زده 8 تا
> سوال 17 و 18 رو برام گنگ هستند - سوال 17 رو لطفا توضیح بدید که منظورش چیه ؟  و سوال 18 تقریبا نمی فهمم سوال چی میخواد ؟ 
> 
> مرسی


دوست عزیز مجموعه تهی خودش یه مجموعه یک عضوی هست که زیر مجموعه همه مجموعه هاست.  اشتراک تهی با تهی هم میشه همون تهی 
خود مجموعه تهی رو یا به صورت { } نمایش میدیم یا با نماد مجموعه تهی.  ولی وقتی مینویسیم : " { تهی } "  یعنی مجموعه ای که شامل مجموعه تهی هست. این دیگه همون تهی نیست، بلکه مجموعه ای یک عضوی هست.  در این گونه موارد که تهی رو داخل یک مجموعه قرار میدن شما فرض کنین اون نماد اصلا به معنی تهی نیست، تست ها حل میشن در این صورت.

----------


## bahar155

سلام یه سوال داشتم چطور میشه مشتقهایی که نمیدونیم به دست بیاریم مثلاپی بر روی ۱۲؟یا ۳پی بر روی۱۲ ؟

----------


## SNIPER

> سلام یه سوال داشتم چطور میشه مشتقهایی که نمیدونیم به دست بیاریم مثلاپی بر روی ۱۲؟یا ۳پی بر روی۱۲ ؟


اینایی که گفتین مشتقشون میشه صفر. هرچیزی که متغیر نداشته باشه مشتقش میشه صفر. چون اون تابع یه خط راست با شیب صفر هست

----------


## bahar155

> اینایی که گفتین مشتقشون میشه صفر. هرچیزی که متغیر نداشته باشه مشتقش میشه صفر. چون اون تابع یه خط راست با شیب صفر هست


نه مثلا   cos   سه پی چهارم میشه ۲√-به روی۲چطور باید اینارو حساب کنیم؟

----------


## SNIPER

خب این حساب شدش هست دیگه. 
اگه میشه سوالتون رو توی Paint تایپ کنین و عکسش رو قرار بدین.
من همه تست های مشتق و کاربرد مشتق رو از سراسری و خیلی سبز و گاج تموم کردم قبلا هم رشتم ریاضی بوده کلی تست مشتق زدم ولی ندیدم تا الان توی یه تست نیاز به محاسبه اینجور اعداد باشه. اصلا اینا عدد اصم هستن نمیشه یه عدد گویا رو باهاشون معادل کرد. 
شاید بگن یه تابع به صورت ( ایگرگ مساوی هست با کسینوس فلان عدد ) بهتون بدن ولی بازم در هیچ تابع مثلثاتی نیاز به دونستن مقدار عددهای اصم نیست. در واقع عددهای اصم مقدارشون همونیه که نوشته میشه

----------


## *Yousef*

بچه ها تابع کی حد داره؟ حسابی قاطی کردم با این قضیه ی حد داشتن و نداشتن

----------


## hamed2357

هر سوالی دارید عکسش را بذارید توضیح میدم.

----------


## zibamehr1376

> هر سوالی دارید عکسش را بذارید توضیح میدم.


بخشید من متوجه نشدم ارتفاع 2- و 2+ که نوشتین برابره منظورتون نقطه 3 هست درسته ؟ چون تو 4 از سمت + و - *میل میکنه* ولی اون نقطه *تو خالیه*

----------


## hamed2357

> بخشید من متوجه نشدم ارتفاع 2- و 2+ که نوشتین برابره منظورتون نقطه 3 هست درسته ؟ چون تو 4 از سمت + و - *میل میکنه* ولی اون نقطه *تو خالیه*


هنگامی که ایکس 2.0000001 هست ایگرگ 4.000001 هست.
هنگامی گه ایکس 1.9999999 هست ایگرگ 4.000001 هست.
وقتی میگه حد را در 2 بررسی کن.یعنی ببین آیا حوالی عدد 2 (نه خودش) مقدار ایگرگ اشان یکسان هست یا نه
این یکسان بودن یا نبودن تقریبی هست اگر هر دو 4.000001 بود میگوییم یکسان هست.
اگر یکی 4.000001 و دیگری 3.999999 باشد باز میگوییم یکسان هستند وحد دارد مانند این

باز سوالی بود لطفا بگید

----------


## saba joon

چرا خطتش اینطوریه ؟ خرچنگ قورباغه ای شده :Yahoo (23):

----------


## *Yousef*

یه سری بخشهای حد  خیلی مثلثات بازی شده , الان من توی شبه مبهم بدجور گیر کردم بخاطرش, چیکار کنم :yahoo (21):؟

----------


## SHERWEAN

دوستان یه پرسشی داشتم. تست میگه که یک مجموعه داریم شامل اعداد ۱ تا ۷. درخواست تست اینه که چند زیرمجموعه فردعضوی شامل عدد یک داریم؟
از پاسخ تست که بگذریم، توی پاسخنامه، طراح تست نوشته که نصف زیرمجموعه‌های این مجموعه فرد عضوی هستن که درسته.* بعدش میگه از این مجموعه‌های فردعضوی، نصفشون دارای عدد ۱ هستن.* 
می‌خوام بدونم این مورد دوم رو از کجا دریافت؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

> دوستان یه پرسشی داشتم. تست میگه که یک مجموعه داریم شامل اعداد ۱ تا ۷. درخواست تست اینه که چند زیرمجموعه فردعضوی شامل عدد یک داریم؟
> از پاسخ تست که بگذریم، توی پاسخنامه، طراح تست نوشته که نصف زیرمجموعه‌های این مجموعه فرد عضوی هستن که درسته.* بعدش میگه از این مجموعه‌های فردعضوی، نصفشون دارای عدد ۱ هستن.* 
> می‌خوام بدونم این مورد دوم رو از کجا دریافت؟


چی نوشته طرف؟؟
الان تو این مجموعه در حالت کلی 4 تا عدد فرد داریم 3 تا زوج
حالا چون گفته شامل یک باشه ینی یکو دیگه تو انتخابا نمیزاریم که ینی 3 تا  عدد فرد میمونه ک بخوایم باهاشون بازی کنیم
که تعداد زیز مجموعه ها میشه دو به توانه سه  
اما به علاوه یک هم باید بکنیم چون مجموعه تک عضوی یک رو هم باید حساب کنیم
حالا نمیفمم منظورش چیه ک میگه تو نصفشون 1 هست؟!؟

یه برداشت دیگه هم از صورت سوال دارم.. اینکه گفته فرد عضوی شاید منظورش این بوده ک تعداد عضوهاش فرد باشه.. یه ذره گنگه سوال.. جوابه سوال رو بگید .
اگر منظورش این باشه ینی باید (c(k,n بنویسیم براش

----------


## SHERWEAN

> چی نوشته طرف؟؟
> الان تو این مجموعه در حالت کلی 4 تا عدد فرد داریم 3 تا زوج
> حالا چون گفته شامل یک باشه ینی یکو دیگه تو انتخابا نمیزاریم که ینی 3 تا  عدد فرد میمونه ک بخوایم باهاشون بازی کنیم
> که تعداد زیز مجموعه ها میشه دو به توانه سه  
> اما به علاوه یک هم باید بکنیم چون مجموعه تک عضوی یک رو هم باید حساب کنیم
> حالا نمیفمم منظورش چیه ک میگه تو نصفشون 1 هست؟!؟
> 
> یه برداشت دیگه هم از صورت سوال دارم.. اینکه گفته فرد عضوی شاید منظورش این بوده ک تعداد عضوهاش فرد باشه.. یه ذره گنگه سوال.. جوابه سوال رو بگید .
> اگر منظورش این باشه ینی باید (c(k,n بنویسیم براش



سپاس از پاسختون.
منظور از فردعضوی اینه که تعداد اعضای زیر مجموعه ها فرد باشه. یعنی یک عضوی سه عضوی پنج عضوی و هفت عضوی.
طبق چیزی که می دونیم شمار کل زیرمجموعه ها میشه 2 به توان 7 یعنی 128 که تعداد زیرمجموعه های فرد عضوی میشه نصف این که میشه 64.
خب تا اینجا که مشخصه.
ولی طراح توی پاسخنامه بدون هیچ حلی نوشته که از این 64 زیرمجموعه فرد عضوی نصفشون دارای یک هستن. انگار این یه چیز بدیهیه که نصفشون یک دارن. من می خوام بدونم این از کجا فهمیده که نصفشون یک دارن؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

> دوستان یه پرسشی داشتم. تست میگه که یک مجموعه داریم شامل اعداد ۱ تا ۷. درخواست تست اینه که چند زیرمجموعه فردعضوی شامل عدد یک داریم؟
> از پاسخ تست که بگذریم، توی پاسخنامه، طراح تست نوشته که نصف زیرمجموعه‌های این مجموعه فرد عضوی هستن که درسته.* بعدش میگه از این مجموعه‌های فردعضوی، نصفشون دارای عدد ۱ هستن.* 
> می‌خوام بدونم این مورد دوم رو از کجا دریافت؟


سلام عزیزم
با اینکه هنوز مجموعه ها رو مرور نکردم ولی یه چیزهایی یادم میاد
ببین جانم - اگه همین سوال رو داده بود و گفته بود  که یک مجموعه داریم شامل اعداد ۱ تا ۷.  و صورت سوال هم بدین شکل باشد که  چند زیرمجموعه  شامل عدد یک داریم ؟
اون وقت میشه  دو به توان هفت  که مساوی است با 128 - حالا اگه عدد یک رو از اون مجموعه برداریم میشن شش عضو - دو به توان شش هم میشود 64  - یعنی 64 تا زیر مجموعه داریم که عدد یک توی اون ها نیست  - حالا این دو رو که از هم  کم کنیم - اختلاف میشه 64 - دقیقا میشه نصف 
پس نتیجه میگیریم 64 تا مجموعه با عدد یک هستن - 64 تا هم بدون عدد یک
مبحث دوم که میشه چند تاشون فرد  و زوج هستن که بازم میشه نصف اون 
فقط یه سوال  - که فک کنم افسانه بلد باشه - میدونیم که  { تهی } و خوده اعداد 1 تا 7 جز زیر مجموعه ها هستن -  خوده اعداد یک تا هفت که مشکلی ندارن -چون هم توشون یک هست و هم فرد هستن و جز زیر مجموعه های تست حساب میشن - ولی تکلیف تهی چی میشه ؟

دوست گلم -sherwean - شما هم گزینه های تست رو اعلام بکنید

----------


## Fighter_queen

> سلام
> 
> یک جواب ساده این شکل است.
> 
> فایل پیوست 19054


 سلام میشه لطفا شکل ایک تابع رو بکشید.ممنون

----------


## mkh-ana

با سلام

شکل نمودار زیر را نظر بگیرید:



حال با قدر مطلق گذاری تابع جدید را رسم کنید.

----------


## mkh-ana

شکل:

----------


## amin278

> سلام میشه لطفا شکل ایک تابع رو بکشید.ممنون


دقت کن خط x=ریشه ی قدر مطلق محور تقارن تابع هست
یعنی:






حالا نمودار   رو رسم کن همچنین تقارنشو نسبت به خط x=2/3 رسم کن

----------


## der Schüler

کافیه این دو عدد رو از هم کم و حاصل رو به همون عدد 4 تقسیم کنی و بعدش عدد بدست اومده رو توی جزء صحیح قرار بدی.
(جواب بدست اومده، تعداد مضارب "بین" 100 و 1000 رو یه ما نشون میده).
پس جواب میشه: 226=1+225

----------


## زری

سلام لطفا یکی کامل برام توضیح بده این سوال 24و25 چجوری حل میشن ممنون.

----------


## SHINER

> سلام لطفا یکی کامل برام توضیح بده این سوال 24و25 چجوری حل میشن ممنون.


سلام
جواب س 25 :
اگه داده های اماری رو توو یه عدد مانند a ضرب و با یه عدد مانند b جمع کنیم میانگین در عدد a ضرب و با عدد b جمع میشود :

میانگین    برابر -3 است

اگه تمام داده ها رو با -1 جمع و در عدد فایل پیوست 23701 ضرب کنیم به داده های  میرسیم که میانگینشون میشه : ( 1-(3-) )*1/2 = -2

سپس اگه داده های حاصل رو توو -2 ضرب و با 1 جمع کنیم به داده های  میرسیم که میانگینشون برابر است با :-2(-2)+1=5




 حالا دیگه  فک کنم بتونی س 24 رو هم خودت حل کنی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## زری

ممنون ولی سوال24 جوابش باید بشه گزینه3درسته؟فقط3برابرشده. اماجوابش میشه گزینه2 چرا؟اون 4- از کجامیادد

درضمن تو چوابتون عکس گذاشتید؟من که چیزی نمیبینم بعضی اعدادهم مشخص نیست چی نوشتید اگه لطف کنید تو ی برگه با محاسباتش بنویسید بعد عکس بگیرید برام بذارید ممنون میشم

----------


## Mohammad DH

> با سلام
> 
> شکل نمودار زیر را نظر بگیرید:
> 
> 
> 
> حال با قدر مطلق گذاری تابع جدید را رسم کنید.


من تو کامپیوتر زدم نمودارتون درسته ولی من یه دوشواری دارم 
عبارت زیر رادیکال که باید بزرگتر مساوی صفر باشه درسته؟ پس اون قدرمطلق دکوریه و گذاشتن و نذاشتنش فرقی نمی کنه (چون در هر صورت عبارتمون بر اساس دامنه بزرگتر مساوی صفر می شه)
یعنی ما این عبارتو با قدر مطلق یا بدون قدر مطلق رسم کنیم باید یه جواب بدست بیاد 
ولی کامپیوتر اینجوری رسمش می کنه چرا؟  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## mkh-ana

> من تو کامپیوتر زدم نمودارتون درسته ولی من یه دوشواری دارم 
> عبارت زیر رادیکال که باید بزرگتر مساوی صفر باشه درسته؟ پس اون قدرمطلق دکوریه و گذاشتن و نذاشتنش فرقی نمی کنه (چون در هر صورت عبارتمون بر اساس دامنه بزرگتر مساوی صفر می شه)
> یعنی ما این عبارتو با قدر مطلق یا بدون قدر مطلق رسم کنیم باید یه جواب بدست بیاد 
> ولی کامپیوتر اینجوری رسمش می کنه چرا؟


اشتباه نکنین!


قدر مطلق باعث میشه که دامنه تابع کل اعداد حقیقی بشه ولی بدون قدر مطلق باید x بزرگتر از 2/3 باشه که تابع تعریف بشه.


موفق باشید.

----------


## hamed2357

> اشتباه نکنین!
> 
> 
> قدر مطلق باعث میشه که دامنه تابع کل اعداد حقیقی بشه ولی بدون قدر مطلق باید x بزرگتر از 2/3 باشه که تابع تعریف بشه.
> 
> 
> موفق باشید.


بزرگترمساوی 2/3

----------


## mamad.hny

> ممنون ولی سوال24 جوابش باید بشه گزینه3درسته؟فقط3برابرشده. اماجوابش میشه گزینه2 چرا؟اون 4- از کجامیادد
> 
> درضمن تو چوابتون عکس گذاشتید؟من که چیزی نمیبینم بعضی اعدادهم مشخص نیست چی نوشتید اگه لطف کنید تو ی برگه با محاسباتش بنویسید بعد عکس بگیرید برام بذارید ممنون میشم


نه بی دقتی کردید. دقت کنید که داده ها فقط 3 برابر نشدن. داده های ما تمام (x1+1) و ... هست نه فقط x1 . بخاطر همین نمیتونیم بگیم داده ها 3 برابر شدن.
اما روش آزمونی: بجای x1 , x2 , x3 عدد دلخواه 1 رو قرار میدیم، اینجوری میانگین داده های اولی میشه 3.
حالا میایم توی داده های جدید هم بجای x1 , x2 , x3 عدد 1 رو میزاریم که اینجوری میانگین میشه 5. یعنی در اصل 3 ضربدر 3 منهای 4.
یاعلی

----------


## SNIPER

وقتی داریم برآند دوتا بردار رو حساب میکنیم و اعداد جفتشونم خیلی مضخرف هستن، یکیشون هست 140 و یکیش هم 220، آیا میتونیم جفتشونو تقسیم بر یه عددی ( نه ازاما 10 ) بکنیم و بعدا جواب رو به دست بیاریم و جواب نهایی رو بر ههمون عدد ضرب کنیم؟؟  این روش در همه حالت ها صحیح هست؟ مرسی

----------


## hamed2357

> وقتی داریم برآند دوتا بردار رو حساب میکنیم و اعداد جفتشونم خیلی مضخرف هستن، یکیشون هست 140 و یکیش هم 220، آیا میتونیم جفتشونو تقسیم بر یه عددی ( نه ازاما 10 ) بکنیم و بعدا جواب رو به دست بیاریم و جواب نهایی رو بر ههمون عدد ضرب کنیم؟؟  این روش در همه حالت ها صحیح هست؟ مرسی


بله میتونی مشکلی نیست-به همه توصیه میکنم-یجور فاکتورگیری هست-همیشه هم جواب میده

----------


## Fighter_queen

سلام لطفا هرچه سریع تر یکی شکل این تابع رو بکشه  ضروریه عجله کنید.[SIZE=3]
اگه هم خودتون نمیتونید بکشید لطفا دوستاتون رو تگ کنید .ممنون[SIZE=3]:yahoo (1):

----------


## mamad.hny

> سلام لطفا هرچه سریع تر یکی شکل این تابع رو بکشه  ضروریه عجله کنید.[SIZE=3]
> اگه هم خودتون نمیتونید بکشید لطفا دوستاتون رو تگ کنید .ممنون[SIZE=3]:yahoo (1):


بفرمایید. به این لینک برید نمودارش رو میاره:
|1&#47;&#40;1&#43;&radic;x&#41;| - Wolfram|Alpha

----------


## Fighter_queen

لطفا از این دوتا انتگرال بگیرید

----------


## پویا دقتی

> لطفا از این دوتا انتگرال بگیرید



برای انتگرال اول sin2x رو به صورت 2sinxcosx بنویسین و ساده کنین و بعد حل می شه

برای دومی هم lnx = t قرار بدین و بعد حل کنین

----------


## Fighter_queen

میشه حل دومی رو بفرستید واینکه روش دیگه  ای نداره!

----------


## پویا دقتی

> میشه حل دومی رو بفرستید واینکه روش دیگه  ای نداره!



روش تغییر متغیر روش خوبی برای حل این سواله : قرار بدین lnx = t بعد از طرفین مشتق بگیرین میشه dx/x = dt بعدش در انتگرال قرارش بدین میشه انتگرال dt/t که جوابش برابر میشه

با lnt .... حالا به جای t قرار بدین lnx پس جواب انتگرال میشه ( ln ( ln x

----------


## hamed2357

> میشه حل دومی رو بفرستید واینکه روش دیگه  ای نداره!


توضیحات داده شده کامل بود.
اگر انتگرال نامعین بود یعنی مثل همین عکستون بازه نداشت و سوال 4 گزینه ای بود،از گزینه ها مشتق میگیری هرکدام که صورت سوال را داد اون میشه جواب.
اگر انتگرال معین بود و بازه داشت و سوال 4 گزینه ای بود باید مساحتش را تقریبی حساب کنید با دادن 2-3 عدد
ولی برای سوالات تشریحی روش تغییر متغیری که گفته شد استفاده میشه و روش دیگری برای این سوال وجود ندارد.
هر روش دیگری باشد همین مفهوم تغییر متغیر خواهد بود.
درضمن یک توصیه: فقط صورت سوال را نده-اگر میخواهی واقعا اشکالات ریاضی خود را رفع کنید،ایده های خود برای حل مساله را بگین و اینکه تا کجا پیش رفتید و کجا به مشکل خوردین که با فکوس بر اونجا پاسختون داده بشه.

----------


## Fighter_queen

دیدم سوالام خیلی زیاده تصمیم گرفتم  یه تاپیک بزنم همه رو اینجا بگم فعلا هم فقط انتگراله سوالای خوبیند  اینایی که میپرسم پس بیاید هممون روشون فکر کنیم .هم به درد کنکور میخوره هم واسه تقویت حافظه خوبه ولی لطفا اگه کسی بلد زود ج بده .ممنون از همه ی کسایی که ج میدن.(راه حل هاروهم تا اونجایی که خودم رسیدم نوشتم)

----------


## Fighter_queen

واقعا از این پاسخ گوییتون ممنونم.مخصوصا ازاین اهمیتی که به ریاضی وتاپیکای ریاضی میدید .اصن دیگه اینجا سوال نمیذارم  هر موقع هم که تامییک میزنم منتقل میشه اینجا.من این سوالایی رو که میپرسم اینجا فقط بهخاطر خودم نیست میخام که همه از این سوال استفاده کنن وگرنه  هم توی اینترنت کلی انجمن ریاضی هست هم اینکه میتونم از استاد ریاضیم بپرسم .اصن شاید دبگه انجمن نیومدم .خدافظ
تابع همیشه درریشه های ساده ومکررفرد مشتق اول تغییر جهت ودر مشتق دوم تغییر انحنا میدهد(رفع اسپم)[باهمتون هم قهرم]

----------


## Black

ببخشید بخش دوم این سوالو میشه توضیح بدین؟

----------


## Maede h

> ببخشید بخش دوم این سوالو میشه توضیح بدین؟


نمودارشو نگاه کن هر جا نمودار بر محور xها مماس باشد(ینی قطعش نکرده باشه بش چسبیده باشه) تو اون نقطه ریشه مضاعف  یا تکراری داریم ک مشتقو صفر میکنه حالا اگ اون نقطه نقطه عطف بود ریشه مضاعف مشتقم هس  معادله مشتقو نگاه کن جواباشو بخوای بدس بیاری یکیش ک معلومه صفره اما چون صفر مضاعفه باید ریشه داخل پرانتزم باش پسb=0

امیداورم تونسته باشم بفهمونم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Black

> نمودارشو نگاه کن هر جا نمودار بر محور xها مماس باشد(ینی قطعش نکرده باشه بش چسبیده باشه) تو اون نقطه ریشه مضاعف  یا تکراری داریم ک مشتقو صفر میکنه حالا اگ اون نقطه نقطه عطف بود ریشه مضاعف مشتقم هس  معادله مشتقو نگاه کن جواباشو بخوای بدس بیاری یکیش ک معلومه صفره اما چون صفر مضاعفه باید ریشه داخل پرانتزم باش پسb=0
> 
> امیداورم تونسته باشم بفهمونم


ببخشید دیر اومدم واسه جواب
میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ 

ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AMIN9

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز کسی می دونه چه صفحات کتاب حسابان مهم تره یا چه مثال هایی؟؟

----------


## Maede h

> ببخشید دیر اومدم واسه جواب
> میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ 
> 
> ممنون


توضیحم کامل نبود؟کجای توضیمو نفهمیدی؟

----------


## Black

> چون صفر مضاعفه باید ریشه داخل پرانتزم باش پسb=0


همین تیکش

----------


## Maede h

> همین تیکش


وقتی مضاعفه باید دوبار حاصلو صفر کنه

----------


## Black

> وقتی مضاعفه باید دوبار حاصلو صفر کنه


خوب b=0 مشکلمه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amin dehghan

> خوب b=0 مشکلمه


مشتق دوم را بگیر و چون نقطه عطف صفر هست پس باید در x=0 باید مشتق دوم صفر باشه و b=0 هست

----------


## mohamad.b

سلام
دوستان تو حد زیر مشتق صورت و مخرج رو چرا جدا جدا گرفته؟از فرمول مشتق کسر(مشتق صورت در مخرج منهای مشتق مخرج در ...) نمیخواد استفاده کنیم تو حد؟

----------


## Maede h

> سلام
> دوستان تو حد زیر مشتق صورت و مخرج رو چرا جدا جدا گرفته؟از فرمول مشتق کسر(مشتق صورت در مخرج منهای مشتق مخرج در ...) نمیخواد استفاده کنیم تو حد؟


روش هوپیتال فرمولش همینه دیگه از صو رت و مخرج مشتق جدامیگیری .....هوپیتالو با مشتق کسر اشتباه نگیر با هم فرق میکنه

----------


## elena123

یه سوالی برام پیش اومده.
توی *حد* چه زمانی هوپیتال میریم. چه زمانی عامل صفر شونده رو پیدا و حذف میکنیم؟؟؟

----------


## jarvis

> یه سوالی برام پیش اومده.
> توی *حد* چه زمانی هوپیتال میریم. چه زمانی عامل صفر شونده رو پیدا و حذف میکنیم؟؟؟


هوپیتال اساسا برای وقتیه که به حد صفر صفرم برسیم.
در مورد عامل صفر شونده هم باید بگم زمانی که ابهام وجود داشته باشه، در واقع روش هوچیتال هم راهی برای حذف عامل صفر کننده است. اما اگ منظورتون یه اولویت بندیه باید بگم معمولا هوپیتال و هم ارزی میزنیم و اگر جواب نداد(که احتمالش خیلی کمه) از روش های تشریحی تر استفاده میکنیم.

----------


## elena123

پس این جوری حل میشه؟؟؟؟

من هر جا میرم با عامل صفر شونده کار کرده. میشه با هوپیتال هم به جواب رسوندش؟

داخی تجربی 93

----------


## jarvis

> پس این جوری حل میشه؟؟؟؟
> 
> من هر جا میرم با عامل صفر شونده کار کرده. میشه با هوپیتال هم به جواب رسوندش؟
> 
> داخی تجربی 93


دقت نکردید چی گفتم، ابهام این حد اصلا صفر صفرم نیست پس نمیشه هوپیتال زد از اول. اولین کار اینه که مخرج مشترک بگیری و ...

----------


## saeedh

> دقت نکردید چی گفتم، ابهام این حد اصلا صفر صفرم نیست پس نمیشه هوپیتال زد. اولین کار اینه که مخرج مشترک بگیری و ...


بعد از اینکه مخرج مشترک بگیرین تبدیل به ابهام صفر صفرم میشه. ولی اگه صورت و مخرج رو با فاکتورگیری ساده کنین خیلی راحت به جواب دوستمون میرسین که کاملا درست هستش

هم ارزی و هوپیتل روش های سریعی برای محاسبه حد هستن ولی باید در نظر بگیری که بعضی جاها که عبارت به صورت حاصل ضرب هستش هوپیتال ممکنه کار رو سخت کنه . مثل همین جا . چون مخرج حاصل ضرب دو چند جمله ای هستش باید به مشتق گیری دقت کنید. البته اگه مشتق گیری رو مسلط باشین خیلی سریع تر جواب میگرین

----------


## h@m!d reza

*سلام

براي اين كه هر فردي ك هر سوالي از درس رياضيات داره يه تاپيك نزنهو يه تاپيك جامع سوالات باشه اين تاپيك زده شده**

اين تاپيك براي سوالات دروس ياضيِ  رشته رياضي (ديف ، گسسته و ...) و همچنين رياضي تجربي هست
*

----------


## h@m!d reza

اوليش هم خودم :Yahoo (20): 


اين فرمول رو بايد بلد باشيم ، تو جواب يكي از سوالاي كتاب ميكروبانك گاج بود......

----------


## mkh-ana

> اوليش هم خودم
> 
> 
> اين فرمول رو بايد بلد باشيم ، تو جواب يكي از سوالاي كتاب ميكروبانك گاج بود......



این که خیلی ساده اس 

بلد باشین ولی خیلی مهم نیست

 شاید بعضی جاها به کار بیاد.

----------


## h@m!d reza

> این که خیلی ساده اس 
> 
> بلد باشین ولی خیلی مهم نیست
> 
>  شاید بعضی جاها به کار بیاد.


آخه توي ميكرو بانك گاج بود و جاي ديگه اي همچين فرمولي نديده بودم ، البته ميكرو بانك گاج بعضي جاها فرمولاي زيادي مثله اينو استفاده كرده، كه ميشه از راه هاي ديگه اي هم رفت، گفتم شايد اينم مثه بقيش باشه

ممنون

----------


## AmiR_KHD

> آخه توي ميكرو بانك گاج بود و جاي ديگه اي همچين فرمولي نديده بودم ، البته ميكرو بانك گاج بعضي جاها فرمولاي زيادي مثله اينو استفاده كرده، كه ميشه از راه هاي ديگه اي هم رفت، گفتم شايد اينم مثه بقيش باشه
> 
> ممنون


*این رو باید از سال اول دبیرستان بلد بود..همون اتحاد مکعب سه جمله ای هستش که با جابجا کردن متغیر ها و فاکتور گرفتن این فرمول به دست میاد...

تو خیلی از سوالات بدرد میخوره...*

----------


## Mr. ARAD

از 1 تا 1000 دو عدد را انتخاب میکنیم، احتمال اینکه این دوعدد باهم مقسوم علیه مشترک نداشته باشند؟!؟ :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mkh-ana

> از 1 تا 1000 دو عدد را انتخاب میکنیم، احتمال اینکه این دوعدد باهم مقسوم علیه مشترک نداشته باشند؟!؟


این سوال در حد کنکور نیست!!!

جواب اینه که شما باید فضای پیشامد رو بنویسید و تقسیم بر فضای نمونه ای کنید((جوابش حدود 0.6 میشه)

اگه در فضای کل اعداد طبیعی میخواستین جوابش میشه 6 تقسیم بر مربع عدد پی

که تویکی از تاپیک ها من خودم اثباتش کردم

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> این سوال در حد کنکور نیست!!!
> 
> جواب اینه که شما باید فضای پیشامد رو بنویسید و تقسیم بر فضای نمونه ای کنید((جوابش حدود 0.6 میشه)
> 
> اگه در فضای کل اعداد طبیعی میخواستین جوابش میشه 6 تقسیم بر مربع عدد پی
> 
> که تویکی از تاپیک ها من خودم اثباتش کردم


داداشی

راه حل !! مسیر !! رویه !! پروسه حل !!؟!! پلیز  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## alifh

میشه راه حل برای سوال 146 ریاضی 94 رو بدید خودم شونزده بدست میارم ولی جواب زده پونزده؟؟

----------


## mkh-ana

> داداشی
> 
> راه حل !! مسیر !! رویه !! پروسه حل !!؟!! پلیز


این سوال قبلا من تویکی از تاپیک ها حل کردم بگردین

----------


## mkh-ana

> میشه راه حل برای سوال 146 ریاضی 94 رو بدید خودم شونزده بدست میارم ولی جواب زده پونزده؟؟



اینم سوال و جواب:

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> این سوال قبلا من تویکی از تاپیک ها حل کردم بگردین


یافتمش رفیق

Thanks :Yahoo (106):

----------


## setare76

هندسه تحلیلی
سلام
لطفا این سوالو برام توضیح بدید.
اگر x2+9y2+4z2=25 باشد حداقل و حداکثر مقدار x+6y+z را بیابید.
مرسی

----------


## the END

> هندسه تحلیلی
> سلام
> لطفا این سوالو برام توضیح بدید.
> اگر x2+9y2+4z2=25 باشد حداقل و حداکثر مقدار x+6y+z را بیابید.
> مرسی


فکر می کنم این جوابش باشه.

----------


## broslee

> یافتمش رفیق
> 
> Thanks


لطفا آدرسش رو بگید.

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> لطفا آدرسش رو بگید.



هر کی ادعا میکنه  ریاضی بلده اینو جواب بده

----------


## Reza_Ultimate

> اینم سوال و جواب:


ببین مهندس جون تو اون پست همه پست های منو پاک کردی که هیچ چون ازت انتقاد کردم و حق با من بود. من زیاد حوصله ندارم سر به سرم بذاری حالتو میگیرمااااااا. یه دفعه دیگه خودسرانه پست منو پاک کنی دیگه کلاهمون میره تو هم.

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

در هم ارزی نیوتن اگر عبارتها به قرینه حذف شوند،در این صورت جوابمان درست است؟

----------


## zarrindownload

ببخشید یه سوال کلی از ریاضی دارم من تا قبل فصل مثلثات حسابان همیشه ریاضیم در بالا ترین سطح بود ولی بعد آون فصل ریاضیم افت شدیدی کرد مشکلم اینه که تو فصل مثلثات همینجور فرمول هارو استفاده میکنم ولی تهش به بن بستی میرسم که دیگه جلو برو نیست و اینکه نمیدونم کجا باید از فرمول های جمع به ضرب یا ضرب به جمع استفاده کنم لطفا یه راه بگید تا از این بن بست در بیام

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

----------


## zarrindownload

> ببخشید یه سوال کلی از ریاضی دارم من تا قبل فصل مثلثات حسابان همیشه ریاضیم در بالا ترین سطح بود ولی بعد آون فصل ریاضیم افت شدیدی کرد مشکلم اینه که تو فصل مثلثات همینجور فرمول هارو استفاده میکنم ولی تهش به بن بستی میرسم که دیگه جلو برو نیست و اینکه نمیدونم کجا باید از فرمول های جمع به ضرب یا ضرب به جمع استفاده کنم لطفا یه راه بگید تا از این بن بست در بیام
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


کسی جواب منو نمیده خدایی خیلی اذیتم میکنه

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

----------


## mahdinnn

> کسی جواب منو نمیده خدایی خیلی اذیتم میکنه
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


مثلثات برای اکثر بچه ها همینجوره
یه پیچ درپیچ بدون‌راهنما
ب نظر من باید انقد تست بزنی و اولاش از پاسخنامه کمک بگیری تا دستت بیاد
نا امید نشی و وقت بزاری روش
چون خیلی فصل مهمیه و خیلی ترکیب میشه
معجزه و تکنیک و .... بنداز دور، تست بزن تا دستت بیاد

----------


## ShahabM

> کسی جواب منو نمیده خدایی خیلی اذیتم میکنه
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


برای فصل مثلثات فقط سوال و تست کمک میکنه
چیز دیگری نیست

----------


## NMGTAV

> ببخشید یه سوال کلی از ریاضی دارم من تا قبل فصل مثلثات حسابان همیشه ریاضیم در بالا ترین سطح بود ولی بعد آون فصل ریاضیم افت شدیدی کرد مشکلم اینه که تو فصل مثلثات همینجور فرمول هارو استفاده میکنم ولی تهش به بن بستی میرسم که دیگه جلو برو نیست و اینکه نمیدونم کجا باید از فرمول های جمع به ضرب یا ضرب به جمع استفاده کنم لطفا یه راه بگید تا از این بن بست در بیام
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


دوستان درست میگن بهترین راه برای مثلثات تمرینه، ولی تو سعی کن همزمان که مثلثات تمرین میکنی حد و مشتق رو هم یاد بگیر اونا آسون ترن و لازمم نیس حتما مثلثات رو مسلط باشی واسه اونا چون حد های مثلثاتی تقریبا همه شون با هم ارزی و هوپیتال حل میشن و مشتق هم که زیاد کاری به مثلثات نداره (منظورم به فرمول و اتحاد هاشه)

----------


## یهداقدیم

به نام خدا
سلام میشه این دوتا سوالو حل کنید..

----------


## roc

> به نام خدا
> سلام میشه این دوتا سوالو حل کنید..


جوا ب اولی گزینه
1 هست


اگه گزینه ضابطه رو در اطراف گزینه یک بررسی کنید
(روش حدی)

نتیجه میشه که نمودار از مثبت ها امده و به منفی ها رفته

----------


## roc

جواب دومی هم  اگه  r ها بگیریم دامنه رو

0و0 جواب هست

----------


## یهداقدیم

چرا اولی یک میشه؟
دومی میشه ۴ چرا؟

----------


## roc

> چرا اولی یک میشه؟
> دومی میشه ۴ چرا؟






> چرا اولی یک میشه؟
> دومی میشه ۴ چرا؟


اولیرو

تعین علامت کن در ایکس =1 

یه عدد بده ایکس که نزدیک 1 باشه 

مثلا 1/2
یا 3/2

(روش تستی حدی گیری است  )

حالا میبینی 

که نمودار مثبت بوده قبل 1 بعد 1 منفی شده اگرگش (y)

برا سوال دومی هم گزینه 1تا سه درست نیست 


نمودار قبل صفر صعودی اکیده

بعد صفر نزول تا 1/2 

از 1/2 به بعد صعود

تا 1 

از یک به بعدم صعود میکنه 

یعنی اگه دامنه محدود نشه نه
مینی داره نه ماکسی

----------


## Amsterdam

سلام این تابعی که اینجا هس دامنه مشتق پذیریش چطوریه؟؟؟

----------


## roc

> سلام این تابعی که اینجا هس دامنه مشتق پذیریش چطوریه؟؟؟



دامنش

آر منهای ایکس مساوی بِ هستش

----------


## Amsterdam

دامنه مشتق پذیریش ها؟؟ 
مگه فرجه اش زوج نیس 
الان اصلن این تابع نقطه بحرانی داره

----------


## Amsterdam

up

----------


## hrostami

> چرا اولی یک میشه؟
> دومی میشه ۴ چرا؟


سوال دوم گزینه چهار تو عکس مشخص نیست

----------


## Amsterdam

هیشکی نمیدونه

----------


## hrostami

> اولیرو
> 
> تعین علامت کن در ایکس =1 
> 
> یه عدد بده ایکس که نزدیک 1 باشه 
> 
> مثلا 1/2
> یا 3/2
> 
> ...


من سوال دوم اینطور بدست آوردم؛ بنظرت اشتباهه؟ کجاش؟
(ی مقدار x ها رو بد مینویسم....هر جا شبیه k بود بدون همون x :Yahoo (4): )
*یهداقدیم*

----------


## hrostami

> دامنه مشتق پذیریش ها؟؟ 
> مگه فرجه اش زوج نیس 
> الان اصلن این تابع نقطه بحرانی داره


این جواب سوالاتته
(اگر اشتباه میکنم دوستان راهنمایی کنن)

----------


## fff44

(x^2+1 )taghsim bar( x - radikal x)
چندتا مجانب داره؟

----------


## roc

> من سوال دوم اینطور بدست آوردم؛ بنظرت اشتباهه؟ کجاش؟
> (ی مقدار x ها رو بد مینویسم....هر جا شبیه k بود بدون همون x)



نه

داداش درسته 

من اون 1/2 رو تقریبی گفتم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## hrostami

> نه
> 
> داداش درسته 
> 
> من اون 1/2 رو تقریبی گفتم


خوب طبق این یه  min داره دیگه

----------


## roc

> خوب طبق این یه  min داره دیگه




داره

یه ماکسیمم داره

----------


## hrostami

> داره
> 
> یه ماکسیمم داره


مگه اول نمیاد پایین بعد میره بالا....به شکلی که با فلش ها کشیدم ی نگاه بنداز
بنظرم min هستش

----------


## hrostami

> (x^2+1 )taghsim bar( x - radikal x)
> چندتا مجانب داره؟


اصلا مشخص نیست چی نوشتی....رو کاغذ بنویس عکس بگیر

----------


## roc

> مگه اول نمیاد پایین بعد میره بالا....به شکلی که با فلش ها کشیدم ی نگاه بنداز
> بنظرم min هستش



رسمش کنی همه چی دستگیرت میشه :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## hrostami

> رسمش کنی همه چی دستگیرت میشه



اینم رسمش....مین نسبی هستش

----------


## roc

> اینم رسمش....مین نسبی هستش



خو
شما که مینیشو دیدی

اون ماکسیممشم ببین توی x=0 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## یهداقدیم

برای سوال دومی
فقط متوجه نشدم ک گفته بود باضریب منفی

ممنون

----------


## hrostami

> خو
> شما که مینیشو دیدی
> 
> اون ماکسیممشم ببین توی x=0


خوب من حرفم اینه که توی 2/5 مین داره....مگه من گفتم 0 مین داره؟!

----------


## roc

> خوب من حرفم اینه که توی 2/5 مین داره....مگه من گفتم 0 مین داره؟!



منم

تو اولین پستم تایدتتون کردم
 :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Lara27

یکی بگه این صفحه کلا چی میگه  :Yahoo (21): 

..

----------


## alireza378

> یکی بگه این صفحه کلا چی میگه


سلام
این اثبات قضیه ی نامساوی مثلثه. 
1) میدونیم هر عدد حقیقی مثل a بین قدر مطلقش قرار داره و و منفی قدر مطلقش
2) از یه طرف توی نامساوی قدر مطلقی که قدر مطلق a کوچکتر از عدد b باشه اونوقت a بین b و منهای b قرار داره
قسمت 1 رو برای دو عدد حقیقی a و b مینویسیم و نامساوی ها رو جمع میکنیم.
با توجه به قسمت 2 به حکم نامساوی مثلثی میرسیم

تذکر شماره 1 هم که توی جزوه ات نوشتی خیلی خیلی مهمه ، حتما یاد بگیرش. چون این تذکر که نوشتی اساس حل بسیاری از نامعادلات قدرمطلقی هست که توی تستها میبینی....
وقتی این تذکر رو بلد باشی دیگه لازم نیست محدوده بندی کنی و نامعادله ی قدرمطلقی رو حل کنی ، فقط مینویسی xy>0 یا xy<0 و مسئله رو مثل باقلوا حل میکنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Destiny hope

سلام.میشه تو این سوال بگین که از کجا فهمیدیم تو بازه ی صفر تا پی چهارم کسینوس از سینوس بیشتره؟

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> سلام.میشه تو این سوال بگین که از کجا فهمیدیم تو بازه ی صفر تا پی چهارم کسینوس از سینوس بیشتره؟


روش 1 رسم نمودار هردو تابع
روش 2 : دایره مثلثاتی رسم کنید . تابع cosx از 1 شروع میشه و تا پی دوم میرسه به 0 ! sinx از 0 شروع میشه و تو پی دوم میرسه به 1 . از صفر تا پی چهارم مقدار کسینوس از سینوس بیشتره و در پی چهارم مقدارشون برابر میشه.از پی چهارم تا پی دوم سینوس از کسینوس بیشتر میشه و ادامه

----------


## Destiny hope

سوال بالا رو من این جوری حل میکنم:

اما مهروماه اینجوری حل کرده:

حالا منظورم از این سوال فقط یه مثاله، تو نمونه هایی مثل این حتما باید اول ریشه عبارت قدر مطلق رو پیدا کنیم بعد طبق اون بازه بندی کنیم و حل کنیم.یا همین جوری که من نوشتمم درسته؟یعنی فقط با دو تا قانون نامعادلات قدرمطلقی؟
ممنون!

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> سوال بالا رو من این جوری حل میکنم:
> 
> اما مهروماه اینجوری حل کرده:
> 
> حالا منظورم از این سوال فقط یه مثاله، تو نمونه هایی مثل این حتما باید اول ریشه عبارت قدر مطلق رو پیدا کنیم بعد طبق اون بازه بندی کنیم و حل کنیم.یا همین جوری که من نوشتمم درسته؟یعنی فقط با دو تا قانون نامعادلات قدرمطلقی؟
> ممنون!


اول باید ببینید داخل قدر مطلق چیه.یعنی باید شرط رو تعیین کنید
مثلا فرض میکنیم داخل منفیه : 2x-5<0 ! پس x<5/2 ! یعنی الآن شما شرطتون برای منفی بودن قدر مطلق اینه که دامنتون برای x های کوچیکتر از 2.5 تعریف یشه
اهمیت نوشتن شرط ها و بازه بندی وقتی خودشو نشون میده که نمودار تابع رو رسم میکنید یا مثال هایی که دوتا یا بیشتر قدر مطلق هست و با هیچ میانبری نمیشه فرار کرد
فعلا تست زنی رو ادامه بدین.با همچین چیزایی برخورد میکنید

----------


## Destiny hope

سلام.این اولین سوال قلم چیه.من متوجه نمیشم دقیقا چی کار کرده.اصن دلتاش چرا باید بزرگتر مساوی صفر باشه؟
این سوال:

اینم جواب:
[

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> سلام.این اولین سوال قلم چیه.من متوجه نمیشم دقیقا چی کار کرده.اصن دلتاش چرا باید بزرگتر مساوی صفر باشه؟
> این سوال:
> 
> اینم جواب:
> [


راستش من نمیدونم قلمچی چیکار کرده ! یادم نیست این مدل حل رو !
ولی راهی هست که ساده تر و منطقی تره
برای پیدا کردن MAX تابع کافیه ازش یه مشتق بگیرید و مشتق رو مساوی صفر قرار بدید.حاصل 2 تا نقطه خواهد بود ( X=3 و X= -3 ) که طبق صورت تست ما X های کوچیکتر از صفر رو میخوایم ! پس -3 رو میدیم به تابع اصلی و بهمون -11 رو میده که MAX تابع هست
اما روشی که قلمچی رفته رو باید بچه ها جواب بدن و واسه خودمم سواله  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ehsan.hp

> سلام.این اولین سوال قلم چیه.من متوجه نمیشم دقیقا چی کار کرده.اصن دلتاش چرا باید بزرگتر مساوی صفر باشه؟
> این سوال:
> 
> اینم جواب:
> [




*
اول اینکه  روشی که بکار برده واسه جواب، روش استفاده از معادله درجه 2 هستش ( چون مبحث آزمون ، معادله هستش )

اما بریم واسه حلش:  

تبدیل میشه به معادله درجه 2 . فقط  سه حالت داریم: دلتا بزرگتر از صفر یا برابر صفر یا کوچکتر از صفر. 

اگه دلتا رو بدست بیاریم متوجه میشیم فقط در صورتی y میتونه ماکس بشه که دلتا بزرگتر از صفر بشه

به عبارتی ( 5+y)  به توان 2 در سه حالت بالا، یا بزرگتر از 36 میشه یا برابر 36 یا کوچکتر از 36 ، در کدوم حالت  y  ماکس میشه؟  در حالتی که بزرگتر از 36 باشه ، یعنی دلتا بزرگتر از صفر.

نکته : بحث روی معادله درجه 2 یعنی بحث روی دلتا ,  .a ,s , p*

----------


## Destiny hope

نمودار sinxcosx چجوری رسم میشه؟

----------


## Dmz.official

> سلام.این اولین سوال قلم چیه.من متوجه نمیشم دقیقا چی کار کرده.اصن دلتاش چرا باید بزرگتر مساوی صفر باشه؟
> این سوال:
> 
> اینم جواب:
> [


این جور سوالات معمولا به این صورت هست که در صورت یک عدد قرار داره که در این صورت داریم :

اگر هم مثل سوال این آزمون بود که به نظر من دوستمون خیلی خوب گفتن و بهترین راه همینه که مشتق بگیریم و برابر صفر قرار بدیم و جواب رو بدست بیاریم و با توجه به علامت x در صورت سوال بذاریم و جواب رو بدست بیاریم

----------


## Dmz.official

> نمودار sinxcosx چجوری رسم میشه؟


این سوال رو اگر صفر رو بذاری گزینه ی 3 حذف میشه و اگر هم پی رو بذاری گزینه های 1 و 2 حذف میشن و جواب بدست میاد و نیاز به نمودار نیست

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> نمودار sinxcosx چجوری رسم میشه؟


اول از اینکارا کنید : sinxcosx = 1/2sin2x 
حالا تابع 1/2sin2x رو باید رسم کنید که ساده تره ! همون تابع sinx هست که اولا ماکسیمم و مینیممش به ترتیب 0.5 و -0.5 هست و دوما ریشه هاتون نصف میشن.یعنی اگه قرار بود تو y=sinx تابع مثلا برای دومین بار در نقطه ی ((2 پی )) به محور x ها بخوره حالا در پی میخوره !

----------


## Destiny hope

این مورد «د» از کجا اومده؟ چرا مثل سینوس معمولی نیست؟

 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Destiny hope

> اول از اینکارا کنید : sinxcosx = 1/2sin2x 
> حالا تابع 1/2sin2x رو باید رسم کنید که ساده تره ! همون تابع sinx هست که اولا ماکسیمم و مینیممش به ترتیب 0.5 و -0.5 هست و دوما ریشه هاتون نصف میشن.یعنی اگه قرار بود تو y=sinx تابع مثلا برای دومین بار در نقطه ی ((2 پی )) به محور x ها بخوره حالا در پی میخوره !


اینجوری؟ :Yahoo (114): 

اخه الان دیگه خطی به جز y=0 وجود نداره برا رسم تابع براکت از رو این شکل؟!

----------


## ehsan.hp

> این مورد «د» از کجا اومده؟ چرا مثل سینوس معمولی نیست؟




*خودت از روش بنویس. وقتی مینویسی متوجه میشی .* 

*2k= مضرب زوج 
2k+1 = مضرب فرد*

----------


## Dmz.official

> اینجوری؟
> فایل پیوست 83108
> اخه الان دیگه خطی به جز y=0 وجود نداره برا رسم تابع براکت از رو این شکل؟!


خط y = 0 و y = 1 و y = -1 رو برای رسم این نمودار لازم داری درسته قطع نمی کنه ولی چون باید هر قسمت از نمودار که بین دو خط صحیح متوالی هست روی خط زیری تصویر بشه بهشون نیاز هست

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> خط y = 0 و y = 1 و y = -1 رو برای رسم این نمودار لازم داری درسته قطع نمی کنه ولی چون باید هر قسمت از نمودار که بین دو خط صحیح متوالی هست روی خط زیری تصویر بشه بهشون نیاز هست


میشه یکم واضح تر توضیح بدی ؟ :Yahoo (35): میشه یه جوری با استفاده از خواص براکت از شر 1/2 خلاص شد؟!کلا چجوری حل میکنی اینو تشریحی ؟!




> اینجوری؟
> فایل پیوست 83108
> اخه الان دیگه خطی به جز y=0 وجود نداره برا رسم تابع براکت از رو این شکل؟!


من فقط سوالتون رو که رسم sinxcosx بود بلد بودم.راستش خیلی یادم نیست [(f(x] رو . واسه چهارشنبه برنامه ریختم واسه براکت  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dmz.official

> میشه یکم واضح تر توضیح بدی ؟میشه یه جوری با استفاده از خواص براکت از شر 1/2 خلاص شد؟!کلا چجوری حل میکنی اینو تشریحی ؟!


نیازی نیست که از شر 1/2 خلاص بشی و شما همون 1/2sin2x را رسم کن و خطوط y=0 و y=1 و y=-1 را رسم کن ... حالا نقاط برخورد این خطوط با نمودار را توپر کن و بعد قسمت هایی از نمودار رو که بین دو خط قرار دارند روی خط پایینی تصویر کن

تو یه دوره  تناوبش رو رسم کن مابقی هم تکرار میشه دیگه و نیاز به رسم نداره ( ولی در کل این سوالات رو نظر خودم روی امتحان کردن گزینه هاست چون خیلی سریع تر جواب میده )

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> نیازی نیست که از شر 1/2 خلاص بشی و شما همون 1/2sin2x را رسم کن و خطوط y=0 و y=1 و y=-1 را رسم کن ... حالا نقاط برخورد این خطوط با نمودار را توپر کن و بعد قسمت هایی از نمودار رو که بین دو خط قرار دارند روی خط پایینی تصویر کن
> 
> تو یه دوره  تناوبش رو رسم کن مابقی هم تکرار میشه دیگه و نیاز به رسم نداره ( ولی در کل این سوالات رو نظر خودم روی امتحان کردن گزینه هاست چون خیلی سریع تر جواب میده )


آره گزینه هاش تابلوئه . از صفر تا پی دوم فقط گزینه ی 4 درست رسم کرده ! مشکل اینجاس که مینیمم برد تابع 0.5 - هست ! در حالی که براکتش 1- میشه ! فکر میکردم بشه گفت از 0.5- تا 1-  تو برد تابع تعریف نمیشه  :Yahoo (35): 
خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dmz.official

> آره گزینه هاش تابلوئه . از صفر تا پی دوم فقط گزینه ی 4 درست رسم کرده ! مشکل اینجاس که مینیمم برد تابع 0.5 - هست ! در حالی که براکتش 1- میشه ! فکر میکردم بشه گفت از 0 تا 0.5 -  تو برد تابع تعریف نمیشه 
> خیلی ممنون


تا حالا ندیدم برد تابع جزء صحیح سوال بشه اینجوری ( که مثلا بگه در کدام بازه تعریف نشده ) غیر از همون نمودار های معروفش مثل اره ای (x - [x] ) اگر هم بشه باید از روی نمودار بررسی کرد یا چند ضابطه ای کنیم و بررسی بشه
در کل خیلی پیچیدش نکن حل کن بره  :Yahoo (94): 
در ضمن نمودار های جزء صحیح یک روش پایه ای تر هم داره برای رسم که برای تست خیلی کاربرد نداره ( ولی باز هم تست داره ) و تشریحی هست اون هم اینه که بیای و معادله رو به یک تابع چند ضابطه ای تبدیل کنی و بعد تابع چند ضابطه ای رو رسم کنی ...
مثلا برای رسم نمودار هایی مثل 1- به توان جزء صحیح x ضربدر x^2 به علاوه ی [x] و امثال اینها این روش کاربرد داره یا مثلا رسم نمودار x + [x]

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> تا حالا ندیدم برد تابع جزء صحیح سوال بشه اینجوری غیر از همون نمودار های معروفش مثل اره ای اگر هم بشه باید از روی نمودار بررسی کرد یا چند ضابطه ای کنیم و بررسی بشه
> در کل خیلی پیچیدش نکن حل کن بره 
> در ضمن نمودار های جزء صحیح یک روش پایه ای تر هم داره برای رسم که برای تست خیلی کاربرد نداره ( ولی باز هم تست داره ) و تشریحی هست اون هم اینه که بیای و معادله رو به یک تابع چند ضابطه ای تبدیل کنی و بعد تابع چند ضابطه ای رو رسم کنی ...
> مثلا برای رسم نمودار هایی مثل 1- به توان جزء صحیح x ضربدر x^2 به علاوه ی [x] و امثال اینها این روش کاربرد داره


آره خب.به هر حال وقتی تو نمودار 1- و 1 هست مجبوریم حل کنیم بره  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا یه مرورش کنم شاید این قضیه ی برد هم حل شد   :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Destiny hope

این معادله مثلثاتی چجوری حل میشه؟(اخه همیشه این جوری بود که کمان یا یه چیزxدار بود یا یه عدد ؛ ولی این جا سمت راست هم عدد داره همx !)

----------


## Phenotype_2

از حل معادله ی tana = tanb نتیجه میشه a - b = k.Pi. اگه این لم رو برای حل این مسله بکار ببریم.
5x - (2x + Pi/4) = k.Pi
بقیشم بگم؟ ی معادله جبری سادس.
Destiny hope

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام.میشه تو این سوال بگین که از کجا فهمیدیم تو بازه ی صفر تا پی چهارم کسینوس از سینوس بیشتره؟
> فایل پیوست 82975


چون تو بازه ای ک گفتی تانژانت نابزرگتر از واحده و تانژانت هر زاویه هم، نسبت سینوس ب کوسینوس اون زاویه س پس کوسینوس هر زاویه حاده ی کوچکتر از ربع نیم صفحه ناکوچکتر از سینوس همون زاویه س.



> سلام.این اولین سوال قلم چیه.من متوجه نمیشم دقیقا چی کار کرده.اصن دلتاش چرا باید بزرگتر مساوی صفر باشه؟
> این سوال:
> فایل پیوست 83074
> اینم جواب:
> فایل پیوست 83075[


شما میدونی معادله بالایی جواب داره (نا سلامتی داره ی تابع رو تعریف میکنه ب صورت ضمنی) پس شرط جواب داشتن ی معادله جبری درجه دو رو بررسی میکنی ک همون دلتای نامنفیه.

----------


## Destiny hope

> از حل معادله ی tana = tanb نتیجه میشه a - b = k.Pi. اگه این لم رو برای حل این مسله بکار ببریم.
> 5x - (2x + Pi/4) = k.Pi
> بقیشم بگم؟ ی معادله جبری سادس.
> Destiny hope


ببخشید ولی من متوجه نشدم :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68): 
من تا همین حد میدونم که وفتی تانژانت aبا تانژانتbبرابره مینویسیم: a مساوی کاپی به اضافه b.

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> ببخشید ولی من متوجه نشدم
> من تا همین حد میدونم که وفتی تانژانت aبا تانژانتbبرابره مینویسیم: a مساوی کاپی به اضافه b.


خب همینه دیگه ! فقط ایشون 2x+pi/4 رو آورده سمت چپ ! همونه ! x=k.pi/3+pi/12 باید به دست بیاد

----------


## Destiny hope

سلام.
لطفا این سوالو توضیح بدین.مخصوصا از جایی که خط کشیدم به بعد که کلا نمیدونم چی میگه!

----------


## Arziya

سلام 
فهمیدیم که جواب آخر میشه مشتق راست تابع در نقطه یک، ضربدر منفی دو. در قسمت اول تابع ( ایکس در براکت ایکس) چون یک مثبت داریم (مثلا 1.1) جواب براکت، یک مطلق میشه و تابع ما در آخر بصورت x+x^2 میشه، حالا که ضابطه تابع رو داریم ازش مشتق میگیریم که میشه  2x+1 و یک رو توش میندازیم میشه 3 و در آخر هم در منفی دو ضرب میکنیم میشه -6

----------


## Math97

> سلام 
> فهمیدیم که جواب آخر میشه مشتق راست تابع در نقطه یک، ضربدر منفی دو. در قسمت اول تابع ( ایکس در براکت ایکس) چون یک مثبت داریم (مثلا 1.1) جواب براکت، یک مطلق میشه و تابع ما در آخر بصورت x+x^2 میشه، حالا که ضابطه تابع رو داریم ازش مشتق میگیریم که میشه  2x+1 و یک رو توش میندازیم میشه 3 و در آخر هم در منفی دو ضرب میکنیم میشه -6


توضیحات ایشون کاملاً درست هستند. 
فقط یک نکته هم اضافه کنم که فرمول ذکز شده در پاسخ تشریحی برحسب m,n نیاز به حفظ نیست. کافیه فقط از اون حدی که توی سوال مشخص شده هوپیتال بگیرید.

----------


## Alir3zaa

> سلام.
> لطفا این سوالو توضیح بدین.مخصوصا از جایی که خط کشیدم به بعد که کلا نمیدونم چی میگه!


یکی از ریاضیدانای معروف ؛ جمله ای داره که میگه:
مشتق و انتگرال چیستند؟ یک‌ حد
و حد چیست؟ یک عدد

و اینطوری حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال را به ریاضیات مقدماتی مربوط میکنه. از اونجا که مشتق یک حده ؛ میتونی مقدار براکت را پیدا کنی و بعد مشتق بگیری

----------


## Phenotype_2

خودت رو درگیر روش های حل بی سروته نکن. 


ارجاع ب پاسخ تشریحتو کم کن.
  @Destiny hope

----------


## Destiny hope

تو بخش چندضلعی اون مثلثی که کشیده چرا چندضلعی نیس؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> تو بخش چندضلعی اون مثلثی که کشیده چرا چندضلعی نیس؟


اون اصلا مثلث نیست!! مثلث ۳تا راس داره‌ این شکل ۵ تا راس داره
در ضمن اون صفحه رو کامل بخون خودش استدلالهاشو بیان کرده
طبق تعریف کتابتون نباید ۳ راس یا بیشتر در یک امتداد باشن

----------


## Destiny hope

> اون اصلا مثلث نیست!! مثلث ۳تا راس داره‌ این شکل ۵ تا راس داره
> در ضمن اون صفحه رو کامل بخون خودش استدلالهاشو بیان کرده
> طبق تعریف کتابتون نباید ۳ راس یا بیشتر در یک امتداد باشن


ممنون.
نمیدونم چرا من فک میکردم مثلا تو هر ضلع مثلث خودمون میتونیم نقطه بذاریم بشه رأس.
پس تا وقتی خود شکل مشخص نکرده ما از خودمون درنظر نمیگیریم دگ؟

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

**

----------


## Narvan

> **


اشکال اونجایی هست که منفی1 باید کلا به توان 2/6 برسه درحالی که تو تساوی دوتا مونده به آخر اول به توان 2 رسیده بعد جوابش به توان1/6 رسیده این غلطه
فکر میکنم شکل صحیحش اینه

----------


## Alir3zaa

> **


اعداد منفی نمیتونن به توان کسری برسن.

----------


## Alir3zaa

> **


اعداد منفی نمیتونن به توان کسری برسن.

----------


## farshid.y

> اعداد منفی نمیتونن به توان کسری برسن.


مشکل فقط اعداد منفی نیست با این منطق برای مثال میشه گفت 2- = 2

----------


## Alir3zaa

> مشکل فقط اعداد منفی نیست با این منطق برای مثال میشه گفت 2- = 2


میشه بدونم چجوری؟ (بدون به توان کسری رسوندن یک عدد منفی)

----------


## farshid.y

> میشه بدونم چجوری؟ (بدون به توان کسری رسوندن یک عدد منفی)

----------


## Alir3zaa

> 


از زیر رادیکال با فرجه زوج هیچوقت عدد منفی بیرون نمیاد

----------


## Narvan

> اعداد منفی نمیتونن به توان کسری برسن.


پس یعنی رادیکال منفی1 با فرجه3 رو نمیشه نوشت منفی 1 به توان یک سوم؟

----------


## Shah1n

> **


خیلی ساده ست
این کار شما اینطور توجیه میشه که شما اونو بردید زیر رادیکال با توان 6 بعد هم کل رو به توان دو رسوندید
توان زوج رادیکال با فرجه زوج زمانی میتونه توان عدد زیر رادیکال بشه که عدد مثبت باشه
ما این کار رو بدون توجه به عدد انجام میدیم چون میدونیم که عدد منفی نمیتونه زیر رادیکال با فرجه زوج بره
پس این کار کاملا غلطه
البته منفی یک زیر رادیکال با فرجه زوج هم داریم که مربوط میشه به اعداد مختلط و قسمت موهومی نام داره که از سطح دبیرستان بالاتره

----------


## Mahtabsalehi

سلام، میشه اگه میدونید بگین مشکل این راهی که رفتم چیه؟

----------


## Hameeed

> سلام، میشه اگه میدونید بگین مشکل این راهی که رفتم چیه؟ فایل پیوست 87564


سلام روشتون درسته احتمالا در جایگذاری عدد اشتباه محاسباتی دارید

----------


## _POORYA_

> سلام، میشه اگه میدونید بگین مشکل این راهی که رفتم چیه؟ فایل پیوست 87564


سلام روشتون که درسته عددی هم که بدست آوردید درسته اشتباهی ندارید

----------


## Saeed79

> فایل پیوست 87062


*اون مجهول x^2 هست که اگه از زیر رادیکال بیاد بیرون میشه + و - x . نه عدد صحیح !*

----------


## Mahtabsalehi

> سلام روشتون درسته احتمالا در جایگذاری عدد اشتباه محاسباتی دارید


آهان ،دوباره حساب میکنم ، خیلی ممنون! :Y (592):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام، میشه اگه میدونید بگین مشکل این راهی که رفتم چیه؟ فایل پیوست 87564


مشکلش اینکه اینجوری نباید حل کنی. 
y3 = 1 + √x
6y2.y' √x=1
در تساوی اول قرار میدیم x=4 و بدست میاریم y3=3
جانشینی در تساوی اخر، گزینه 1 رو بدست میده.

----------


## Mohamad_R

یا الله صبی کرکره این تاپیکم بدیم بالا خدایا کار از ما روزی از تو

----------


## Mohamad_R

دوستان سوال 305 ریاضی مهروماه ( نظام جدید) 

روی سوال اینطوریه»


و پاسخنامه سوال طبیعتا تشریحی رفته و بدین صورته:







خب من یه پیشنهاد بهتری دارم اینکه بیایم ضرایب رو که مجهول ام  جزوش هست رو طوری بجینیم که بشه دوریشه ای و حالت خاص . حالا یا شرایط جمع ضرایب صفر یا حالت اولی و سومی مساوی دومی . ور در هرحالت قدر مطلقی عدد 7 بدست میاد . 

حالا نظرتون چی هستش اساتید و صاحب نظران میشه این کار رو کرد یا شانسی این اتفاق افتاده؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahy.dr80

> دوستان سوال 305 ریاضی مهروماه ( نظام جدید) 
> 
> روی سوال اینطوریه»
> 
> 
> و پاسخنامه سوال طبیعتا تشریحی رفته و بدین صورته:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من یه پیشنهاد دیگه دارم. ببین سهمی یا ریشه مضاعف داره، یا دو ریشه یا هیچی دیگه، ریشه مضاعف هم همیشه به شکل 2(x+a) یا 2(x-a). خب حالا ضریب جمله x هست 3، در نتیجه جمله آخر میشه 9/4 اگر مربع کامل کنیم. پس تابع به شکل یه پرانتز به توان دو درمیاد که خودش سهمی با ریشه مضاعفه به علاوه یه عدد ثابت، حالا میخوایم دو ریشه حقیقی داشته باشه پس باید راسش بیاد زیر خط y=0 در نتیجه باید کنار پرانتز یه عدد منفی بیاد. چون عدد معلوم همون 6.75 هست، کوچک ترین مقدار برای m میشه 7.

دستخط افتضاحو حالا نادیده بگیر.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من یه پیشنهاد دیگه دارم. ببین سهمی یا ریشه مضاعف داره، یا دو ریشه یا هیچی دیگه، ریشه مضاعف هم همیشه به شکل 2(x+a) یا 2(x-a). خب حالا ضریب جمله x هست 3، در نتیجه جمله آخر میشه 9/4 اگر مربع کامل کنیم. پس تابع به شکل یه پرانتز به توان دو درمیاد که خودش سهمی با ریشه مضاعفه به علاوه یه عدد ثابت، حالا میخوایم دو ریشه حقیقی داشته باشه پس باید راسش بیاد زیر خط y=0 در نتیجه باید کنار پرانتز یه عدد منفی بیاد. چون عدد معلوم همون 6.75 هست، کوچک ترین مقدار برای m میشه 7.
> 
> دستخط افتضاحو حالا نادیده بگیر.



داداش اون وقت که خیلی میکشه . مال من که یه محاسبه ابکی بود :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mahy.dr80

> داداش اون وقت که خیلی میکشه . مال من که یه محاسبه ابکی بود


من اومدم دقیق شرح دادم وگرنه طولانی نبود تو ذهن خودم.
حقیقتا منظورتو کامل نگرفتم. منظورت عددگذاری بود گفتی عدد بچینیم؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من اومدم دقیق شرح دادم وگرنه طولانی نبود تو ذهن خودم.
> حقیقتا منظورتو کامل نگرفتم. منظورت عددگذاری بود گفتی عدد بچینیم؟




نه داداش . 

حالت های خاص یادته ؟  همون c/a یا منفی c/a  .  یکیش رو در نظر داشته باش حالا بیا ضرایب ایسکس رو طوری بچین که بشه شرایط خاص . مثلا من میام میگم جمع ضرایب صفر باشه که معادله واجد دو ریشه 1 وc/a باشه . الزاما باید m عدد 7 باشه که اینطور معادله صحیح باشه.

----------


## Falconeh

> من یه پیشنهاد دیگه دارم. ببین سهمی یا ریشه مضاعف داره، یا دو ریشه یا هیچی دیگه، ریشه مضاعف هم همیشه به شکل 2(x+a) یا 2(x-a). خب حالا ضریب جمله x هست 3، در نتیجه جمله آخر میشه 9/4 اگر مربع کامل کنیم. پس تابع به شکل یه پرانتز به توان دو درمیاد که خودش سهمی با ریشه مضاعفه به علاوه یه عدد ثابت، حالا میخوایم دو ریشه حقیقی داشته باشه پس باید راسش بیاد زیر خط y=0 در نتیجه باید کنار پرانتز یه عدد منفی بیاد. چون عدد معلوم همون 6.75 هست، کوچک ترین مقدار برای m میشه 7.
> 
> دستخط افتضاحو حالا نادیده بگیر.


خیلی خوشم اومد آفرین
ولی ایکاش قانون بود
اگه ضریب x هم مجهول باشه این روش کارساز نیست ولی مرسی از این ایده خوبت : )

----------


## mahy.dr80

> نه داداش . 
> 
> حالت های خاص یادته ؟  همون c/a یا منفی c/a  .  یکیش رو در نظر داشته باش حالا بیا ضرایب ایسکس رو طوری بچین که بشه شرایط خاص . مثلا من میام میگم جمع ضرایب صفر باشه که معادله واجد دو ریشه 1 وc/a باشه . الزاما باید m عدد 7 باشه که اینطور معادله صحیح باشه.


آها. حالا گرفتم. خب فکر کنم اتفاقی درست در اومد چون یه حالت خاص زدی همون جواب میشد. فقط یه نکته اینکه معمولا، تست هایی که حل معمولیشون خیلی طول میکشه طراح یه راه میون بری گذاشته. واسه همین فک میکنم شاید میخواسته از همین روشی که میگی دانش آموز بره.

----------


## mahy.dr80

> خیلی خوشم اومد آفرین
> ولی ایکاش قانون بود
> اگه ضریب x هم مجهول باشه این روش کارساز نیست ولی مرسی از این ایده خوبت : )


آره دقیقا. این روش چون ضریب x معلوم بود تونست جواب بده وگرنه معمولا ضریب خود ایکس m داره.
این حلم بیشتر تعبیر هندسی سهمی بود. اون تو ذهنم اومد اینجوری نوشتم حلو. تو کتابتون چیزی از حل معادله و نامعادله به کمک نمودار نگفته ولی خیلی خیلی بدردبخوره. (البته این سوال معادله نیس ولی خب میشه از نمودار کمک گرفت)

----------


## Falconeh

> آره دقیقا. این روش چون ضریب x معلوم بود تونست جواب بده وگرنه معمولا ضریب خود ایکس m داره.
> این حلم بیشتر تعبیر هندسی سهمی بود. اون تو ذهنم اومد اینجوری نوشتم حلو. تو کتابتون چیزی از حل معادله و نامعادله به کمک نمودار نگفته ولی خیلی خیلی بدردبخوره. (البته این سوال معادله نیس ولی خب میشه از نمودار کمک گرفت)


من طرفدار روشای جبریم ولی میدونم چی میگی خیلی سوالا با همین تصور هندسی و نمودار خیلی راحت حل میشن تصمیم گرفتم روش طولانی جبریو کنار بذارم بیشتر تحلیل هندسی و نمودار کنم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> آره دقیقا. این روش چون ضریب x معلوم بود تونست جواب بده وگرنه معمولا ضریب خود ایکس m داره.
> این حلم بیشتر تعبیر هندسی سهمی بود. اون تو ذهنم اومد اینجوری نوشتم حلو. تو کتابتون چیزی از حل معادله و نامعادله به کمک نمودار نگفته ولی خیلی خیلی بدردبخوره. (البته این سوال معادله نیس ولی خب میشه از نمودار کمک گرفت)



من از یه نفر دیگه هم پرسیدم گفت میتونه درست باشه چون تو راه حل عادی  هم نامعادله میزاریم به گونه ای که دلتای عبارت بزرگ تر از صفر باشه و تبدیل بشه به دوریشه . که تو همین راه حل منم الزاما باید معادله دو ریشه متمایز داشته باشه .

----------


## _Joseph_

سلام دوستان میشه این سوال رو حل کنید .ممنون

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان میشه این سوال رو حل کنید .ممنون


کمک HELP  :Y (585):

----------


## _Joseph_

نبود؟؟

----------


## Amf1384

> سلام دوستان میشه این سوال رو حل کنید .ممنون


میشه بگی این سوال رو از کجا آوردی؟ خیلی برام آشنا هست

----------


## _Joseph_

> میشه بگی این سوال رو از کجا آوردی؟ خیلی برام آشنا هست


جزوه آلا

----------


## mohammad1381

داداش این سوال خیلی سخته!
تا الان فهمیدم که k کوچیک تر از صفره!

----------


## Rainbow7

K میشه 5 
توی گزینه 4 عدد بدیم مثلا ایکس رو بدیم 3 میشه 9 منها 4 میشه 5 پس کا وجود داره درش 

K  از اینجا بدست اوردسم  که xبه توان دو +k  شده 9 و ایکس به توان دو بعلاوه کا شده 6 
بعد عدد گذاشتسم دیدیم کا 5 میشه عدد ثابت گفته 
نقل قول نگیر اگر میخوای توضیحی بدی 
من همینطوری الکی گفتم حالا نمیدونم درسته یا نه چون اصلا بلد نیستم
9 و 6 جز اون مجموعه آ یعنی ایکس دو بعلاوه کا میشه 9 به ازای یه ایکس کا هم که ثابت 

الان گزینه 3 نگاه کن هر چی عدد صحیح بدی 5 رو نمیسازه

----------


## mohammad1381

> K میشه 5 
> توی گزینه 4 عدد بدیم مثلا ایکس رو بدیم 3 میشه 9 منها 4 میشه 5 پس کا وجود داره درش 
> 
> K  از اینجا بدست اوردسم  که xبه توان دو +k  شده 9 و ایکس به توان دو بعلاوه کا شده 6 
> بعد عدد گذاشتسم دیدیم کا 5 میشه عدد ثابت گفته 
> نقل قول نگیر اگر میخوای توضیحی بدی 
> من همینطوری الکی گفتم حالا نمیدونم درسته یا نه چون اصلا بلد نیستم


داداش فکر کنم کوچیک تر از 0 باشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> K میشه 5 
> توی گزینه 4 عدد بدیم مثلا ایکس رو بدیم 3 میشه 9 منها 4 میشه 5 پس کا وجود داره درش 
> 
> K  از اینجا بدست اوردسم  که xبه توان دو +k  شده 9 و ایکس به توان دو بعلاوه کا شده 6 
> بعد عدد گذاشتسم دیدیم کا 5 میشه عدد ثابت گفته 
> نقل قول نگیر اگر میخوای توضیحی بدی 
> من همینطوری الکی گفتم حالا نمیدونم درسته یا نه چون اصلا بلد نیستم
> 9 و 6 جز اون مجموعه آ یعنی ایکس دو بعلاوه کا میشه 9 به ازای یه ایکس کا هم که ثابت 
> 
> الان گزینه 3 نگاه کن هر چی عدد صحیح بدی 5 رو نمیسازه


شما همینجوری حدس زدید؟؟ 
من خودم هم kرو 5 پیدا کردم ولی همه گزینه ها رو نوشتم مجموعه هاش رو و بعد از داخل مجموعه های یکی یکی عدد امتحان کردم ه در نهایت مجموعه گزینه 4 جواب درست شد که خیلی طول کشید 
میشه بگید K رو چجوری ذهنبی حساب کردید با عدد دهی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش این سوال خیلی سخته!
> تا الان فهمیدم که k کوچیک تر از صفره!


چجوری ؟؟ یعنی k منفیه؟؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Rainbow7

K رو از این معادله ه ا بدست اوردم
که x2+k=9
X2+k=6
K  هم عدد دادم چون عدد ها زیاد نیستن که چون کا ثابت امتحان کردم

----------


## Rainbow7

ببین روی یه تست زیاد وقت نزار اینطوری وقتهامون از بین میره میبین گیر داری برو تستای دیگه رو حل کن بعد که برگردی وقت کمتری میزاری براش

----------


## mohammad1381

> K رو از این معادله ه ا بدست اوردم
> که x2+k=9
> X2+k=6
> K  هم عدد دادم چون عدد ها زیاد نیستن که چون کا ثابت امتحان کردم


داداش من هم کردم ولی 5 نمیشه من نامعادله زدم بین 0 تا -6 هستش.

----------


## Rainbow7

اینا نامعادله معادله  اخه نیستن چون x ها فرق دارن منطورم از معادله به زبان فارسی بود مثلا 9 که عضو مجموعه هست از اینجا بدست امده مثلاx2+k شده 9 
گفتم من زیاد بلد نیستم حالا ببین چطور میشه  :22:

----------


## Rainbow7

ایکس اگه بدیم 3 به توان دو بعلاوه 5 میشه چند ؟؟ 9 
ایکس بدیم یک بعلاوه 5 میشه چند ؟ 6

----------


## mohammad1381

داداش دقت کرده باشی گفته 6تا9 زیر مجموعه aاست،یعنی 0 هم میتونه عضو a است.

----------


## Rainbow7

K رو حالا یه عدد دیگه میگرفت ایکس هایی هم که میدادم که ایکس هم محدوده  عددصحیح بین منفی 3 و کا  نمیشد 
جواب بدست نمی امد

----------


## Rainbow7

6 تا 9 نیست والا بازه میداد  بازه نیست 
(   )   این بازس   اکولاد ماننده 
میگه مجموعه ای که 6 و 9 عضوشه زیر مجموعشه

----------


## _Joseph_

من خودم اینجوری بدست اوردم جواب رو ولی یه نیم ساعتی مشغول بازی بودم راه حل سریعتر به ذهنم نمیرسه حدس زدن k هم توی گزینه 3 میتونه شک برانگیز باشه
در ضمن برای حدس زدن K اعضایی از مجموعه گزینه ها دادم که متمایز باشن و یا یکسان تا رد گزینه اتفاق بیافته

----------


## _Joseph_

اگه جواب سریعتر دارید بنویسید بفرستید.ممنون

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینا نامعادله معادله  اخه نیستن چون x ها فرق دارن منطورم از معادله به زبان فارسی بود مثلا 9 که عضو مجموعه هست از اینجا بدست امده مثلاx2+k شده 9 
> گفتم من زیاد بلد نیستم حالا ببین چطور میشه


میشه روشتون رو بنویسید و بفرستید.ممنون

----------


## Rainbow7

کا چرا هشت گرفتی ؟؟
کا دیگه از یه حدی بالاتر نمیره چون اون طرف  x  بزرگتر از منفی 3 نیست 
این 6 و 9 هم محدود ترش میکنه

----------


## mohammad1381

آقایان aتوی زیر مجموعه است نه مجموعه نمیشه عدد گذاری کرد شاید a میتونه صفر هم باشه میتونه 1000هم باشه شما چجوری با عددگذاری حل کردید؟!

----------


## howitzer312

به نظرم مگه اون زیر مجموعه بشه بازه ۶تا۹عضو a وگرنه خیلی سخت حل میشه شایدم حل نشه

----------


## mohammad1381

josef جان روش شما از اساس غلطه چون عددگذاری کردید

----------


## Rainbow7

آخه بازه نیست 


بعد x یه عددی بین  منفی 3 تا  کا دیگه  x بین ایناس  کا هم نمیشه زیاد گرفت چون مثلا ایکس رو گرفتم منفی 3 به توان دو میشه 9 +کا  میشه 9  یعنی کا صفر ولی دیگه هیچ ایکسی نیست بینی این بازه به توان دوعش بکنی بعلاوه کا که مثلا صفر در نظرش گرفتیم بشه 6

----------


## _Joseph_

> کا چرا هشت گرفتی ؟؟
> کا دیگه از یه حدی بالاتر نمیره چون اون طرف  x  بزرگتر از منفی 3 نیست 
> این 6 و 9 هم محدود ترش میکنه


گفتم که اعداد رو متمایز انتخاب کردم تا تو یکی باشه تو یکی دیگه نباشه مثلا 2 انتخاب نکردم برای k چون تو دو گزینه هست و شک بر انگیز میشه

----------


## Rainbow7

انقدر سختش نکنید
  سه تا نکته داره 
کا ثابت 
x بین منفی  3 تا کا
6 9 هم جزو این مجموعه آ هستن یعنی ایکس به توان دو بعلاوه کا میشه 6  یا 9 به ازای ایکس های مختلف

----------


## _Joseph_

> انقدر سختش نکنید


میشه شما روشتون رو بنویسید بفرستید؟

----------


## mohammad1381

جوزف این سوال برای مبحث معادله درجه دوم بود یا مجموعه ها؟

----------


## Rainbow7

این معادله نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

> josef جان روش شما از اساس غلطه چون عددگذاری کردید


محمد ببین 
صورت سوال گفته که k ثابته و این k یکی از اعضای مجموعه هایی هست که توی گزینه ها اورده شدن و از طرفی گفته شده که k رو بزاری سر جاش مجموعه a اعداد 6 و 9 رو تولید میکنه خوب باید از اعضای مجموعه هایی که داده شده برای k عدد بدیم ببینیم تو کدوم 6 و 9 رو برای ما تولید میکنه که توی گزینه 4 این اتفاق میافته تو گزینه 3 فقط 9 رو برامون تولید میکنه

----------


## _Joseph_

> جوزف این سوال برای مبحث معادله درجه دوم بود یا مجموعه ها؟


مجموعه ها

----------


## mohammad1381

نمیشه داداش چون بازه نیست زیر مجموعه است وگرنه این سوالات که با عددگذاری هم میشه حل کرد اگر این سوال جز سوال های سخت طراحی شده پس عدد نمیشه گذاشت

----------


## _Joseph_

> انقدر سختش نکنید 
>   سه تا نکته داره 
> کا ثابت 
> x بین منفی  3 تا کا
> 6 9 هم جزو این مجموعه آ هستن یعنی ایکس به توان دو بعلاوه کا میشه 6  یا 9 به ازای ایکس های مختلف


خوب این رو میدونم ولی اون k رو حدس زدن بدون داشتن مجموعه ها خیلی سخت میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> نمیشه داداش چون بازه نیست زیر مجموعه است وگرنه این سوالات که با عددگذاری هم میشه حل کرد اگر این سوال جز سوال های سخت طراحی شده پس عدد نمیشه گذاشت


عدد ندادم که  :Yahoo (15): 
خودش گفته K از داخل اون مجموعه هاست اصلا مطلوب سوال اینه  K چند باشد اصل همینه که بتونی بگی K چند باشه حالا اون چند یه مقدار هست باید بفهمی اون مقدار تو کدوم مجموعه صدق میکنه این سوال واقعا وحشتناک سخت بود

----------


## _Joseph_

> به نظرم مگه اون زیر مجموعه بشه بازه ۶تا۹عضو a وگرنه خیلی سخت حل میشه شایدم حل نشه


بازه 6 تا 9؟؟! دوست من بازه نیتس مجموعه هست

----------


## Rainbow7

جوزف چون ایکس محدوده کا هم محدوده راحت بدست میاریم توی ذهنمان کا روشت درسته سخت هم نیست

----------


## mohammad1381

> فایل پیوست 95163
> من خودم اینجوری بدست اوردم جواب رو ولی یه نیم ساعتی مشغول بازی بودم راه حل سریعتر به ذهنم نمیرسه حدس زدن k هم توی گزینه 3 میتونه شک برانگیز باشه
> در ضمن برای حدس زدن K اعضایی از مجموعه گزینه ها دادم که متمایز باشن و یا یکسان تا رد گزینه اتفاق بیافته


الان مثلا گزینه 1 شما فقط k مساوی 1 را بررسی کردید با x هم فقط یه عدد بین بازه ها دادید،خود کا داخل گزینه 1 هزار تا هستش .
بعدش شما گزینه 3 به دست آوردید بعد توی سوال گزینه 4 رو علامت زدید

----------


## mohammad1381

ولی جوری که من حساب کردم کا باید کوچیک تر از 0 باشه!
در کل خود آلا جواب نداده؟!

----------


## Rainbow7

https://uupload.ir/files/jofa_20201102_214731.jpg

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان مثلا گزینه 1 شما فقط k مساوی 1 را بررسی کردید با x هم فقط یه عدد بین بازه ها دادید،خود کا داخل گزینه 1 هزار تا هستش .
> بعدش شما گزینه 3 به دست آوردید بعد توی سوال گزینه 4 رو علامت زدید


به بازه هایی که دادم دقت کن 
k هایی رو انتخاب کردم که برام عدد های نزدیک 6 و 9 رو تولید کنن بله و الا میتونستم -2568 بدم به K ولی اعداد بزرگتر میداد بهم که 6 و 9 زیر مجموعه شون نمیشد

----------


## mohammad1381

> به بازه هایی که دادم دقت کن 
> k هایی رو انتخاب کردم که برام عدد های نزدیک 6 و 9 رو تولید کنن بله و الا میتونستم -2568 بدم به K ولی اعداد بزرگتر میداد بهم که 6 و 9 زیر مجموعه شون نمیشد


الان شما گزینه 3 بدست آوردید یا نه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> https://uupload.ir/files/jofa_20201102_214731.jpg


بله درسته و این روش بهتره . ممنون

----------


## _Joseph_

> k که ثابته و x>2+k=6 و x>2+k=9  اینحا با تئوجه به ثابت بودن k ، میفهمیم که تفاوت در اون x ها به توان دوست ، خب تنها مجذور هایی که توان دو شون 3 تا فاصله است مجذور 1 >1 و مجذور 2 ینی 4 است ، بنابراین 1+k برابر با 6 و k+4 برابر  با 9 میشه که k=5 بدست میاد
> اینجا رو منوجه شدم
> خب الان پس محدوده x میششه باتوجه به صورت سوال بین منفی 3 و مثبت 5 ، خب الان 5 رو برابر با هرکدوم از گرینه ها میدیم و دامنه جوابی که میده رو میندازیم توی x  اگه اوکی بود ، همون میشه مثلا گزینه یک ،اگه برابر با 5 بذارید ایکس میده یه عدد غیر صحیح که غلطه ، همینطوری چک کنیبد میبینید گزیمه 4 فقط درست میده.


اینو نشدم

----------


## mohammad1381

ولی بازم به نظر من سوال بو داره الان یادم نیاد ولی جوری که من حساب کردم بین -2 تا 6 بود که شایدم همون 5 باشه ولی نمیدونم چرا هنوزم شک دارم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## _Joseph_

> ، خب الان 5 رو برابر با هرکدوم از گرینه ها میدیم و دامنه جوابی که میده رو میندازیم توی x  اگه اوکی بود ، همون میشه میده.


میشه اینجا رو توضیح بدید؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> ولی بازم به نظر من سوال بو داره الان یادم نیاد ولی جوری که من حساب کردم بین -2 تا 6 بود که شایدم همون 5 باشه ولی نمیدونم چرا هنوزم شک دارم


kعدد ثابته نمیتونه بازه باشه به مجموعه داده شده دقت کنید k  خودش جزو بازه است و همزمان جزو معادله چجوری میگید بین -2 و 6 ؟؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> دمت گزرم سوال باحالی بود از این سولا بازم بذار *@josef76*


اگه پایه باشین حتما چرا که نه شما هم تستهای باحالتون رو شیر کنید  حل کنیم

----------


## mohammad1381

> kعدد ثابته نمیتونه بازه باشه به مجموعه داده شده دقت کنید k  خودش جزو بازه است و همزمان جزو معادله چجوری میگید بین -2 و 6 ؟؟؟


یک عدد ثابتی بین -2 تا 6 مثلا -1!

----------


## _Joseph_

> یک عدد ثابتی بین -2 تا 6 مثلا -1!


خوب من و دوستان گفتند 5 دیگه تو اون بازه شما هم صدق میکنه خودتون هم امتحان کنید اعداد صحیح بازه تون رو به 5 میرسید

----------


## _Joseph_

> چشم ، 
> خب مگه الان توی صورت سوال نگفته  x  بین -3 و k است ، خب الان ن رو فهمیدیم 5 بود پس x بین -3 , 5 میشه،
> خب الان توی پزینه های k رو برجسب x داده ، خب k که همون 5 بود پس تمام گزینه ها رو برابر با 5 قرار میدیم تا x پیشمهادی هر گزینه بدست بیاد ، مثلا 5x+1=5 ایکس کسری میشه که توی سرط اول سوال گفت ایکس صحیحه پس رد کیشه توی دومی هم کسری میشه ایکس پیشنهادیش یوس سرمی هم کسری میشه ولی فقط توی 4 ایکس پیشنهادیش میده 3 که توی دامنه ی ایکس که مشخص شد هم قرار داره( همون منفی 3 تا k )


Oh my God  
این خلاقیت ات احسنت داشت  اینکه معادله گزینه هارو برابر 5 قرار میدی 
Big Like

----------


## _Joseph_

> سید از ما دیگه خداروشکر گذشت


عه به سلامتی پس

----------


## Amf1384

تحلیل سوال خیلی طولانیه ولی حل سوال آسونه.  X رو بگیر منفی ۳ر. بعد xرو بگیر منفی ۲.  بعد میبینی هر بار k بدست بیاری ۴ تا فرق دارن میشه گزینه ۴

----------


## _Joseph_

> تحلیل سوال خیلی طولانیه ولی حل سوال آسونه.  X رو بگیر منفی ۳ر. بعد xرو بگیر منفی ۲.  بعد میبینی هر بار k بدست بیاری ۴ تا فرق دارن میشه گزینه ۴



 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  آخرش پشمام ریخت حاجی 4 تا فرق دارن میشه گزینه 4؟؟
منظورتون اختلاف اعضای مجموعه ها با هم بود نه؟؟ بصورت دنباله عددی و خطی؟؟ 
بله اینم میشه گفت ولی به نظرم راه بهتر همون راه عرفان هست

----------


## _Joseph_

> تحلیل سوال خیلی طولانیه ولی حل سوال آسونه.  X رو بگیر منفی ۳ر. بعد xرو بگیر منفی ۲.  بعد میبینی هر بار k بدست بیاری ۴ تا فرق دارن میشه گزینه ۴


ولی این راه حل ها درسته جواب میده ولی یکم عجیب میاد به نظرم شما ایکس رو از رو بازه صورت سوال میدی و k بدست میاره خوب این درست ولی ربطش با دنباله چیه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

این سوال هم حیفم اومد باهاتون به اشتراک نزارم سوال آسونه مطمئنم از پسش بر میایید

----------


## _Joseph_

گزینه 2 هم درست زده شده

----------


## Fermat

این چیزی که میگم یکم ایراد داره ولی سریع میتونید به جواب برسید.6و9 مضرب 3 هستند پس ایکس به توان دو به اضافه k باید به پیمانه 3 صفر بشه.توان دوم اعداد به پیمانه 3 یا صفر هستند یا 1.پس k به پیمانه 3 میشه منفی یک در نتیجه k میشه 3q-1که معادل 3q-4

----------


## ahmadreza9001

معادله رو اشتباه نوشتی

----------


## _Joseph_

دوستان راه حل این سوال رو میشه بفرستید‌ممنون

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=erfan5100.ek;1665335]فایل پیوست 95217[/QUOTE
عرفان داداش میشه بجای فاکتور 1 مخرج رو 2 به توان صفر نوشت؟
من رفتم ولی نمیدونم چرا جواب نداد؟

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=erfan5100.ek;1665339]


> اره میشه مشکلی نداره ، یبار دیگه حلش کن.


مشکل اینجاست که 2 به توان صفر رو در مخرج با 2 به توان 2/3 چون پایه ها یکسان هستند،جمع می کنم،ولی نمیدونم چرا جواب نمیده؟!
پ ن:داداش ببخشید میشه با این روش حل کنی عکسش رو بفرستی؟

----------


## Purple

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1665338]


> فایل پیوست 95217[/QUOTE
> عرفان داداش میشه بجای فاکتور 1 مخرج رو 2 به توان صفر نوشت؟
> من رفتم ولی نمیدونم چرا جواب نداد؟


*
اين كار شما جواب نميده چون بين اينها جمع هست نه علامت ضرب كه بتونين توانهارو جمع كنين و بعد ساده
*

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=Purple;1665341]


> *
> اين كار شما جواب نميده چون بين اينها جمع هست نه علامت ضرب كه بتونين توانهارو جمع كنين و بعد ساده
> *


آخ درسته،دوستان اشتباه شد

----------


## _Joseph_

من هیچجوره نتونستم بفهمم چرا جواب این تست میشه گزینه ۱ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammad1381

> من هیچجوره نتونستم بفهمم چرا جواب این تست میشه گزینه ۱


داداش من توی آنالیز و احتمال شوتم!ولی 300 مورد فکر نکنم بشه!

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش من توی آنالیز و احتمال شوتم!ولی 300 مورد فکر نکنم بشه!


من تو آنالیز بر عکس تو ام ولی این سوال تو نگاه اول ساده س ولی هر جوری حل کنم گزینه ۱ نمیشه پاسخ ش هم یه جور دیگه نوشته شده که اصلا نتونستم ارتباط بگیرم

----------


## _Joseph_

کسی هست بتونه این سوالو حل کنه؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## _Joseph_

Up

----------


## mohammad1381

> Up


داداس تروخدا بگو چجوری آنالیز و احتمال یاد گرفت(من سه ساله دارم سعی می کنم یاد بگیرم تازه پیش 2 تا معلم خصوصی هم رفتم بازم یاد نگرفتم)؟
کتاب خاصی خوندی؟!

----------


## _Joseph_

سایت آلا ویدیو های گسسته نظام قدیم بهمن موذنی پور مفهومی ترین تدریس رو داره میکنه تو مخت 
تو گسسته سراغ فرمول بری بیچاره میشی فقط مفهوم 
تستهای گسسته هم دو نوعن یا مفهوم و ادبیات سوال رو میفهمی زیر ۲۰ ثانیه میزنی سوالو یا نمیدونی چی به چیه و ۱۰ ساعتم وقت بزاری نمیتونی بزنی

----------


## mohammad1381

> سایت آلا ویدیو های گسسته نظام قدیم بهمن موذنی پور مفهومی ترین تدریس رو داره میکنه تو مخت 
> تو گسسته سراغ فرمول بری بیچاره میشی فقط مفهوم 
> تستهای گسسته هم دو نوعن یا مفهوم و ادبیات سوال رو میفهمی زیر ۲۰ ثانیه میزنی سوالو یا نمیدونی چی به چیه و ۱۰ ساعتم وقت بزاری نمیتونی بزنی


داداش من تجربی ام،گسسته رو چطوری تفکیک کنم؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش من تجربی ام،گسسته رو چطوری تفکیک کنم؟


فرقی نداره با قسمت آنالیز احتمال شما آنالیز ترکیبی رو فقط ببین با احتمال 
همون مباحث هست که تو تجربی هم هست 
مجموعه ها و منطق ریاضی هم جزو مباحث گستته هست که تو ریاضی تجربی هم آوردن 
ریاضی شما ناخونک زده ای از دروس همدسه گسسته و حسابان رشته ریاضیه از همشون چند فصل رو گلچین کردن شده ریاضی تجربی

----------


## _Joseph_

البته قسمتهایی از احتمال مثل تعمیم یافته و شرطی که با ترکبیات ترکیب میشن فکر کنم حذف شده باشه از نظام جدید که اونا رو نبین

----------


## mohammad1381

> البته قسمتهایی از احتمال مثل تعمیم یافته و شرطی که با ترکبیات ترکیب میشن فکر کنم حذف شده باشه از نظام جدید که اونا رو نبین


داداش دمت گرم فعلا دارم تابع و مقدمات...میخونم،مثلثات هم خوندم میرم سراغش

----------


## _Joseph_

> فایل پیوست 95221
> کسی هست بتونه این سوالو حل کنه؟


نبود،؟ دارم میرم بخوابم ها :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _Joseph_

@erfan5100.ek

----------


## _Joseph_

> فایل پیوست 95223


چی شد؟؟ توضیح میشه بدید.ممنون
ترکیب ۳ از ۶ چجوری ۱۲۰ شده؟

----------


## Colonius

> چی شد؟؟ توضیح میشه بدید.ممنون


ببینید، شما سه نفرو میخواید بین ۵ نفر پخش کنید، 
میتونید تو سه حالت اینکارو انجام بدین ، 
به صورت تکی و جدا از هم ، یکی هم به صورتی که دوتا کنار هم یکی جدا از اون دونفر ، یکی سه تا باهم به صورت یک گروه  بین اون ۵ نفر پخش شن
تو حالت اول اون ضربدر ها اون ۵ نفر ثابت هستند ، که کلا ۶ تا فضا خالی ایجاد میکنن ، از ۶ تا فضای خالی سه تاشو انتخاب میکنیم با احتساب جایگشتش میشه ۱۲۰ تا به صورت تکی
حالا حاات دوم میشه دو نفر باهم و یک نفر جدا پخش بشن بین اون ۵ نفر 
باز تو این حالی ۶ تا فضا خالی دیریم یین ۵ نفر ، که ۶ تا حالت در نظر میگیریم برای اون دو نفر  ، یکی از فضا ها اشعال شد و ۵ تا فضا باقی میمونه برای اون تک فرد، یه 3! هم در این دوباره ضرب میشه که جایگشت این سه نفره 
حالت سوم ، این سه تا به صورت یک گروهی قرار بگیرن ، باز ۶ تا جای خالی بین ۵ نفر ثابتمون داریم ، یه ۳! هن درش ضربت میشه برای جایگشت خود اون سه نفر 
در جمع میشه 120+180+36=336

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببینید، شما سه نفرو میخواید بین ۵ نفر پخش کنید، 
> میتونید تو سه حالت اینکارو انجام بدین ، 
> به صورت تکی و جدا از هم ، یکی هم به صورتی که دوتا کنار هم یکی جدا از اون دونفر ، یکی سه تا باهم به صورت یک گروه  بین اون ۵ نفر پخش شن
> تو حالت اول اون ضربدر ها اون ۵ نفر ثابت هستند ، که کلا ۶ تا فضا خالی ایجاد میکنن ، از ۶ تا فضای خالی سه تاشو انتخاب میکنیم با احتساب جایگشتش میشه ۱۲۰ تا به صورت تکی
> حالا حاات دوم میشه دو نفر باهم و یک نفر جدا پخش بشن بین اون ۵ نفر 
> باز تو این حالی ۶ تا فضا خالی دیریم یین ۵ نفر ، که ۶ تا حالت در نظر میگیریم برای اون دو نفر  ، یکی از فضا ها اشعال شد و ۵ تا فضا باقی میمونه برای اون تک فرد، یه 3! هم در این دوباره ضرب میشه که جایگشت این سه نفره 
> حالت سوم ، این سه تا به صورت یک گروهی قرار بگیرن ، باز ۶ تا جای خالی بین ۵ نفر ثابتمون داریم ، یه ۳! هن درش ضربت میشه برای جایگشت خود اون سه نفر 
> در جمع میشه 120+180+36=336


خوب اون حالت اول میشه ترکیب سه از ۶ ضربدر ۳ فاکتوریل دیگه که ۱۲۰ نمیشه ۶ تا جایگاه داریم سه تاشو انتخاب میکنیم این سه تا هم ۳ فاکتوریل حالت میتونن جابجا بشن درسته؟

----------


## _Joseph_

تو حالت دوم هم که اون دو نفر با هم رو انتخاب میکنید باید ۲ از ۳ ضربدر ۲ فاکتوریل اتفاق بیفته دیگه؟بعدش بین اون ۶ جایگان قرار بگیرن یعنی برای انتخاب اون دو نفر هم میشه گف کدوم دو نفر؟ ac? Bc? Ab?

----------


## Colonius

> خوب اون حالت اول میشه ترکیب سه از ۶ ضربدر ۳ فاکتوریل دیگه که ۱۲۰ نمیشه ۶ تا جایگاه داریم سه تاشو انتخاب میکنیم این سه تا هم ۳ فاکتوریل حالت میتونن جابجا بشن درسته؟


اون حالت اولو اصن شما اینجوری بگو
۶تا جا داریم در ابتدا بعدش نفر بعدی ۵ تا بعدش سومی میاد میشه ۴ تا در نهایت 
6×5×4=120

----------


## Colonius

> تو حالت دوم هم که اون دو نفر با هم رو انتخاب میکنید باید ۲ از ۳ ضربدر ۲ فاکتوریل اتفاق بیفته دیگه؟بعدش بین اون ۶ جایگان قرار بگیرن یعنی برای انتخاب اون دو نفر هم میشه گف کدوم دو نفر؟ ac? Bc? Ab?


خب ببینید من نمیدونم درست منظورتونو گرفتم یا نه 
ولی اولش از بین ۳ تا دونفر رو انتخاب میکنیم بدون احتساب جایگشت میشه ۳ تا ، این دو نفر یه 2! جایگشت با خودشون میدن در هم ضرب شه میشه ۶ تا ،۶ تا هم جاخالی برای اون دونفر هست ، برای اون تک نفر هم ۵ تا ، ضرب شن ۱۸۰ تا

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب ببینید من نمیدونم درست منظورتونو گرفتم یا نه 
> ولی اولش از بین ۳ تا دونفر رو انتخاب میکنیم بدون احتساب جایگشت میشه ۳ تا ، این دو نفر یه 2! جایگشت با خودشون میدن در هم ضرب شه میشه ۶ تا ،۶ تا هم جاخالی برای اون دونفر هست ، برای اون تک نفر هم ۵ تا ، ضرب شن ۱۸۰ تا


آها درسته فهمیدم 
آخر سر هم سه نفر رو یه بسته در نظر میگیریم با ۳ فاکتوریل جابجایی و ۶ تا جایگاه داریم؟ بعدشم جمع میکنیم درسته؟ خیلی ممنون از پاسخ تشریحی خوبتون واقعا فهمیدم چی به چیه 
تو جواب خود کتاب نوشته بود فرض کنید ۸ نفر تو یه صف ان میخواییم سه نفر انتخاب کنیم و بچینیم که میشد انتخاب ۳ از ۸ ضربدر ۳ فاکتوریل ولی من اون فرضشو نتونستم بکنم یدونه چرا اومد تو ذهنم ولی الآن فهمیدم  :Yahoo (4): 
ممنون

----------


## Fermat

سلام.توی یک صف ۵ نفره نفر اول در ۶ مکان(ابتدا و انتهای صف و بین هر دو نفر) میتونه قرار بگیره.پس الان صف شد ۶ نفره نفر دوم در ۷ مکان میتونه قرار بگیره الان صف شد ۷ نفره پس نفر سوم در ۸ مکان میتونه قراره بگیره.طبق اصل ضرب جواب میشه 8*7*6

روش دوم شما اینکه بیاین بین ۵ نفر ۳ نفرو قرار بدین هیچ تفاوتی با این نداره که از بین ۸ نفر سه نفرو انتخاب کنی(در واقع میای و تمام حالاتی رو که میشه ۳ نفرو از ۸ نفر انتخاب کرد رو محاسبه میکنی برعکسشو در نظر بگیر فکر کن این سه نفری رو که انتخاب کردی برمیگردونی توی صف)البته به دلیل اینکه ترتیب مهمه در سه فاکتوریل ضرب میکنیم.حالا چرا ترتیب مهمه؟چون هر کس در یک جایگاه مشخصه و مهمه مثلا ممکنه علی نفر دوم صف باشه یا ...

----------


## _Joseph_

این دو سوال رو کسی هس بلد باشه

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76



این دو سوال رو کسی هس بلد باشه





سلام /من دومي تونستم حل کنم/اولي خيلي اذيتم کرد...دوباره بهش فکر ميکنم
 نميدونم چرا عکسش نمياد

*

----------


## Colonius

> این دو سوال رو کسی هس بلد باشه


گ ۳ 
دنبال راه تستی کوتاهشم  پیدا کردم میذارم

----------


## _Joseph_

کانون :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Colonius

م

اون اخرشو نتونستم کوتاه تر کنم یه ضرب در ۸۱ باید میکردم که کوتاهش شد ضرب در 100+1-۲۰ کردم که راحت باشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Joseph_

> م
> 
> اون اخرشو نتونستم کوتاه تر کنم یه ضرب در ۸۱ باید میکردم که کوتاهش شد ضرب در 100+1-۲۰ کردم که راحت باشه


عرفان ممنون از پاسخت ولی واقعا چیزی نتوسنتم بخونم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Joseph_

> روش خودشم بذار مال من تهش خراب کرد



من اینجوری پیدا کردم 
روش خود طراح رو ندارم سوال رو دوستم واتس اپ کرده بود ازش میپرسم میزارم روش کتابش رو

----------


## _Joseph_

عرفان شما اول اس بعلاوه پنج رو از الگو کشیدی بیرون؟ یا دنباله ای حلش کردی بعد حساب کردی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 95272
> 
> سلام /من دومي تونستم حل کنم/اولي خيلي اذيتم کرد...دوباره بهش فکر ميکنم
>  نميدونم چرا عکسش نميادفایل پیوست 95272
> فایل پیوست 95272
> *فایل پیوست 95272فایل پیوست 95272فایل پیوست 95277


من منفی ۲ آوردم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 95272
> 
> سلام /من دومي تونستم حل کنم/اولي خيلي اذيتم کرد...دوباره بهش فکر ميکنم
>  نميدونم چرا عکسش نميادفایل پیوست 95272
> فایل پیوست 95272
> *فایل پیوست 95272فایل پیوست 95272فایل پیوست 95277



من منفی 2 آوردم :Yahoo (35): یه بار دیگه هم چکش میکنم .

----------


## _Joseph_

> مال من ترکیبی بود جاهایی بدروم میخورد بردمش داخل جاهایی هم بدرد نمیخورد اخر بار حسابش کردم 
> در کل روش خودت عالی بود مال من همچنین خوب نبود


من اولش خیلی طول کشد حلش ولی بعد یکم دید الگو کمک کرد  از موقعی که سوال رو گذاشتم بعد هر درس به جا استراحت 15 دقیقه روش فکر کردم آخرش به این راه حا رسیدم

----------


## Colonius

> من منفی ۲ آوردم


نه -۳ هست 

معادله اخرشو اشتباه حل کردی

----------


## _Joseph_

کسی میدونه طراح سوالای قلمچی کیه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

روستان حل تشریحی این سوال رو میشه بفرستین.ممنون

----------


## amin278

> روستان حل تشریحی این سوال رو میشه بفرستین.ممنون


با سلام

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## Anni

نمیدونم شاید زیادی ساده باشه.. ولی نتونستم حلش کنم.. پاسخنامه هم درک نکردم..

----------


## amin278

> 


*با سلام
42 زوج است پس تعداد 5000 تومانی ها باید زوج باشد یعنی فقط مقادیر 10 و 20 و 30 و 40 هزار را می تواند تشکیل دهد 
پس 4 حالت 
*

----------


## amin278

> نمیدونم شاید زیادی ساده باشه.. ولی نتونستم حلش کنم.. پاسخنامه هم درک نکردم..
> فایل پیوست 95408


*با سلام 
صورت و مخرج کسر ها رو در مزدوج مخرج ضرب میکنید و ساده سازی انجام میشه 
در نهایت یا معادله رو حل میکنید یا بررسی گزینه ها
چون عدد مساوی گویا هست در معادله باید حاصل رادیکال یک عدد طبیعی باشه که به ازای x=24 یا x=8 این برقراره که در نهایت x=8 در معادله صدق میکنه



یا علی*

----------


## Mohamad_R

سلام دوستان من این سوال رو دیدم ، راستش قابل حل بود و چنان شاخ نبود ولی واقعا وقت گیر بود ! و جای حل برای سوالات هم که الحمدالله امسال خیلی کم شده !  این رو راه حلی به غیر از راه حل روتین هستش که بشه حل کرد؟  ( جواب گزینه 4 هس)

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





سلام دوستان من این سوال رو دیدم ، راستش قابل حل بود و چنان شاخ نبود ولی واقعا وقت گیر بود ! و جای حل برای سوالات هم که الحمدالله امسال خیلی کم شده !  این رو راه حلی به غیر از راه حل روتین هستش که بشه حل کرد؟  ( جواب گزینه 2 هس)


سلام جناب آر
این سوال بیشترش ذهنی حل میشه.روش ساده سازی رو کلاس نگفته براتون؟اگه نگفته یک برگه ما داریم اسکن می کنم براتون
اول میگیم تانژانت 285 ربع چهارمه و تانژانت منفی(تصور ذهنی دایره مثلثاتی) .و چون میشه 270 به اضافه 15 پس میشه منفی کتانژانت 15
بعد تانژانت 165 15 تا با 180 فاصله داره و نسبت همون تانژانت میمونه و تغییر نمی کنه -165 ربع سومه و تانژانت مثبته
سینوس رو میگیم 360 ضرب در 3 چند میشه؟میشه 1080 پس سه بار چرخشش حذف میشه و 15 درجه می مونه ربع اوله و سینوس مثبت
کسینوس 255 هم 15 واحد اخلاف با 270 داره و ربع سومه و منفیه.پس میشه منفی سینوس 15
تنها چیزی که می نویسم و ذهنی نیست همون حساب سه تا 360 تا و اینهcot 15* tan 15 - (sin 15 *(-sin 15))- 
درکل جواب میشه گزینه 4 !!! اِن بار حلش کردم 2 نشد همش 4 میشد آخر قلمچی رو چک کردم آرام گرفتم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> نمیدونم شاید زیادی ساده باشه.. ولی نتونستم حلش کنم.. پاسخنامه هم درک نکردم..
> فایل پیوست 95408





https://s17.picofile.com/file/841494...%86_1.mp4.html

لینک تحلیل این سوال ! :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> سلام جناب آر
> این سوال بیشترش ذهنی حل میشه.روش ساده سازی رو کلاس نگفته براتون؟اگه نگفته یک برگه ما داریم اسکن می کنم براتون
> اول میگیم تانژانت 285 ربع چهارمه و تانژانت منفی(تصور ذهنی دایره مثلثاتی) .و چون میشه 270 به اضافه 15 پس میشه منفی کتانژانت 15
> بعد تانژانت 165 15 تا با 180 فاصله داره و نسبت همون تانژانت میمونه و تغییر نمی کنه -165 ربع سومه و تانژانت مثبته
> سینوس رو میگیم 360 ضرب در 3 چند میشه؟میشه 1080 پس سه بار چرخشش حذف میشه و 15 درجه می مونه ربع اوله و سینوس مثبت
> کسینوس 255 هم 15 واحد اخلاف با 270 داره و ربع سومه و منفیه.پس میشه منفی سینوس 15
> تنها چیزی که می نویسم و ذهنی نیست همون حساب سه تا 360 تا و اینهcot 15* tan 15 - (sin 15 *(-sin 15))- 
> درکل جواب میشه گزینه 4 !!! اِن بار حلش کردم 2 نشد همش 4 میشد آخر قلمچی رو چک کردم آرام گرفتم*



سلام ! نه با همین روش رفتیم ما هم . گفتم شاید یه راه حل ساده تری هم باشه! 

بله درسته من اشتباه کردم همون گزینه 4 جواب منفی رو یادم رفته بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





سلام ! نه با همین روش رفتیم ما هم . گفتم شاید یه راه حل ساده تری هم باشه! 

بله درسته من اشتباه کردم همون گزینه 4 جواب منفی رو یادم رفته بود


اوکی
پس فقط روی سرعت تصور ذهنی درجه ها در ربع ها و به اعداد ۲۷۰ و ۱۸۰ و ...تبدیل کردنشون یه ربع بتمرینید تا فول شوید*

----------


## amin278

> سلام دوستان من این سوال رو دیدم ، راستش قابل حل بود و چنان شاخ نبود ولی واقعا وقت گیر بود ! و جای حل برای سوالات هم که الحمدالله امسال خیلی کم شده !  این رو راه حلی به غیر از راه حل روتین هستش که بشه حل کرد؟  ( جواب گزینه 4 هس)


*tan(270+15)tan(180-15)=cot15(-tan15)=-1-
sin15cos(270-15)=-(sin15)^2*
در نتیجه
*2-1^(sin15)*

*2^(cos15)-=*

----------


## Anni

> *با سلام 
> صورت و مخرج کسر ها رو در مزدوج مخرج ضرب میکنید و ساده سازی انجام میشه 
> در نهایت یا معادله رو حل میکنید یا بررسی گزینه ها
> چون عدد مساوی گویا هست در معادله باید حاصل رادیکال یک عدد طبیعی باشه که به ازای x=24 یا x=8 این برقراره که در نهایت x=8 در معادله صدق میکنه
> 
> 
> 
> یا علی*



اهااان
خیلی ممنون..
ابان قشنگ دوزاریم افتاد ک چی شد و چرا شد :Yahoo (4):  :Y (592):  :Y (591):

----------


## Anni

> https://s17.picofile.com/file/841494...%86_1.mp4.html
> 
> لینک تحلیل این سوال !



خیلی ممنون :Y (467):  :Y (467):  :Y (467):

----------


## rz1

*
سلام دوستان.......ميشه بي زحمت اين سه تا سوال بگين بم؟
سوال 131 گفته 1 غلطهچرا؟مگر راديکال فرجه سه منفي هشت نميشه منفي دو!!توي پاسخنامه گفته تعريف نشدسمن اشتباه ميکنم يا اوشون؟*

----------


## rz1

*در راه خدا*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> سلام دوستان.......ميشه بي زحمت اين سه تا سوال بگين بم؟
> سوال 131 گفته 1 غلطهچرا؟مگر راديکال فرجه سه منفي هشت نميشه منفي دو!!توي پاسخنامه گفته تعريف نشدسمن اشتباه ميکنم يا اوشون؟*


سوا اول گزینه 3 درسته ولی گزینه 1 هم درسته و نمیدونم چرا اینجوری نوشتن شاید اشتباه تایپیه
سوال دوم گزینه 3 میشه 
سوال سوم رو حل کنم بهت میگم یه ایده ای بدستم اومد

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


سوا اول گزینه 3 درسته ولی گزینه 1 هم درسته و نمیدونم چرا اینجوری نوشتن شاید اشتباه تایپیه
سوال دوم گزینه 3 میشه 
سوال سوم رو حل کنم بهت میگم یه ایده ای بدستم اومد


خيلي خيلي ممنان/راه حلشم ميشه بذارين*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> خيلي خيلي ممنان/راه حلشم ميشه بذارين*


بله حتما 
راستی این سوالارو از کجا اوردین ؟ سخت بودن سوال سومش گیجم کرد

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


بله حتما 
راستی این سوالارو از کجا اوردین ؟ سخت بودن سوال سومش گیجم کرد


تشکرات//ازمون ديروز گاجه رياضي دهمشه ک منم 0 زدم*

----------


## رضا خاااان

سوال سومی با چاق و لاغر حل میشد اگه درست یادم باشه

----------


## Dark_Light

> *فایل پیوست 95527فایل پیوست 95528
> سلام دوستان.......ميشه بي زحمت اين سه تا سوال بگين بم؟
> سوال 131 گفته 1 غلطهچرا؟مگر راديکال فرجه سه منفي هشت نميشه منفي دو!!توي پاسخنامه گفته تعريف نشدسمن اشتباه ميکنم يا اوشون؟*


سوال 135 از اتحاد چاق ولاغر حل میشه جواب گزینه 3 ه

----------


## _Joseph_

> ...





> *
> 
> تشکرات//ازمون ديروز گاجه رياضي دهمشه ک منم 0 زدم*



ببخشید گوشیم شارژش تموم شد 
سوال سوم هم بله درست میگن با چاق لاغر حل میشه اصلا از قیافه اش معلومه ولی من به جواب اخر نمیرسم آخه فرجه رو چرا 2 داده لامصب

----------


## AmirXD

> *فایل پیوست 95527فایل پیوست 95528
> سلام دوستان.......ميشه بي زحمت اين سه تا سوال بگين بم؟
> سوال 131 گفته 1 غلطهچرا؟مگر راديکال فرجه سه منفي هشت نميشه منفي دو!!توي پاسخنامه گفته تعريف نشدسمن اشتباه ميکنم يا اوشون؟*


سوال اول گزینه یک فکر کنم نباید عدد منفی رو با توان کسری نوشت

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> تشکرات//ازمون ديروز گاجه رياضي دهمشه ک منم 0 زدم*


حدس میزدم سوال گاج باشه چون که گاج و قلمچی متخصص سوالات چرت و پرتن و هر کجا ایده کم بیارن محاسبات سوال رو پیچیده میکنن 
به نظرم گزینه 2 و سنجش بهترین ازمونها رو در حال حاضر دارن ولی خوب یادگیری این سوالا هم خالی از لطف نیست 
در کل روحیه تونو به خاطر آزمونا از دست ندین

----------


## _Joseph_

> سوال اول گزینه یک فکر کنم نباید عدد منفی رو با توان کسری نوشت


چرا؟؟ داخل پرانتز نوشته شده دیگه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سوال سومی با چاق و لاغر حل میشد اگه درست یادم باشه


میشه پاسخش رو بزارین من به جواب آخر نمیرسم

----------


## AmirXD

> چرا؟؟ داخل پرانتز نوشته شده دیگه


این نیست دلیلش؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> *فایل پیوست 95527فایل پیوست 95528
> سلام دوستان.......ميشه بي زحمت اين سه تا سوال بگين بم؟
> سوال 131 گفته 1 غلطهچرا؟مگر راديکال فرجه سه منفي هشت نميشه منفي دو!!توي پاسخنامه گفته تعريف نشدسمن اشتباه ميکنم يا اوشون؟*


دوستان سوال 135 به کل غلطه و یا خیلی خیلی سخت و از تیپ کتاب درسی خارجه 
چجوری رادیکال فرجه دو با رادیکال فرجه سه منفی شده عدد صحیح بیرون اومده؟؟؟؟؟ البته فرجه واضح نیست اگه فرجه 3 باشن همشون جواب گزینه 3 میشه ولی اگه باشه رادیکال x به فرجه 2 منهای رادیکال x-1 به فرجه 3 این غلطه و امکان پذیر نیست عدد باید گنگ در بیاد نه صحیح

----------


## _Joseph_

> این نیست دلیلش؟


الله اکبر این نظام جدیده؟؟؟ یا خدا چرا تعریف نشده میشه اثباتش رو اورده کتاب؟

توان کسری مخرج فرد یعنی فرجه فرد و فرجه فرد فقط یک ریشه داره منفی منفیه و مثبت مثبت

----------


## AmirXD

> الله اکبر این نظام جدیده؟؟؟ یا خدا چرا تعریف نشده میشه اثباتش رو اورده کتاب؟


آره نظام جدیده 
فکر نکنم اصلا اثبات آورده باشه فقط به صورت قراردادی اینو گفته

فقط اگه کسر رو بشه ساده کرد عدد صحیح بدست بیاد اون موقع تعریف شده ست

----------


## رضا خاااان

ببین هر چاق و لاغر دو جزء داره، اینجا یکی از اجزا خود فرض سواله یکی دیگه هم خواسته سوال.اگه چاق و لاغر رو حل کنی هم میفهمی حاصلش یک میشه و از طرفی میدونی قراره یه عددی در ۴ ضرب بشه که بشه یک و میشه یک چهارم

----------


## ₩¥£€

حاصل ضرب عبارت داخل سوال و اگه در فرض سوال ضرب کنی میشه یک پس معکوس 4 هست که میشه یک چهارم

----------


## رضا خاااان

این  جواب سوال اخری بود

----------


## ₩¥£€

این قضیه تعریف شده هست 
ولی مولف های کتاب درسشی میگن تعریف نمیکنیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> *فایل پیوست 95527فایل پیوست 95528
> سلام دوستان.......ميشه بي زحمت اين سه تا سوال بگين بم؟
> سوال 131 گفته 1 غلطهچرا؟مگر راديکال فرجه سه منفي هشت نميشه منفي دو!!توي پاسخنامه گفته تعريف نشدسمن اشتباه ميکنم يا اوشون؟*



سوال ۱۳۵
صورت سوال یکم وضوحش کم هست 
باید اون فرجه ۳ باشه نه ۲ من اول با فرجه ۲ حل کردم که به جواب نرسید ولی اگه فرجه ۳ باشه جواب گزینه ۳ میشه و اگه یکی از فرجه ها ۲ و یکی ۳ باشه این سوال از ریشه غلط طرح شده پاره کنین بندازین سطل آشغال

----------


## _Joseph_

> آره نظام جدیده 
> فکر نکنم اصلا اثبات آورده باشه فقط به صورت قراردادی اینو گفته
> 
> فقط اگه کسر رو بشه ساده کرد عدد صحیح بدست بیاد اون موقع تعریف شده ست


خوب صورت میشه توان مخرج میشه فرجه دیگه چه فرقی داره حسن کچل یا کچل حسن

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببین هر چاق و لاغر دو جزء داره، اینجا یکی از اجزا خود فرض سواله یکی دیگه هم خواسته سوال.اگه چاق و لاغر رو حل کنی هم میفهمی حاصلش یک میشه و از طرفی میدونی قراره یه عددی در ۴ ضرب بشه که بشه یک و میشه یک چهارم


فک کنم اون فرجه اولی ۲ هستش نه ۳ 
اگه ۳ باشه بله شما درس میگید ولی ۲ رو من به تناقض میرسه ولی فک کنم همون سه باشه فرجه والا سوال غلط میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> این نیست دلیلش؟


داداش خوب شد اینو گذاشتی دستت درد نکنه ولی یه چیزی که هست این حرف اشتباه است و تو نظام قدیم حتی اثباتش بود ولی از کتاب شما حذف شده پس ما هم همین کتاب های جدید رو ملاک قرار میدیم 
با این حساب جواب سوالات میشه 
133 گزینه 3
134 گزینه 3
135 گزینه 3 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76



سوال ۱۳۵
صورت سوال یکم وضوحش کم هست 
باید اون فرجه ۳ باشه نه ۲ من اول با فرجه ۲ حل کردم که به جواب نرسید ولی اگه فرجه ۳ باشه جواب گزینه ۳ میشه و اگه یکی از فرجه ها ۲ و یکی ۳ باشه این سوال از ریشه غلط طرح شده پاره کنین بندازین سطل آشغال


اره فرجه 3 هست فک کنم توي عکس من بد درومده//ممنون از شمااااا





 نوشته اصلی توسط رضا خاااان


ببین هر چاق و لاغر دو جزء داره، اینجا یکی از اجزا خود فرض سواله یکی دیگه هم خواسته سوال.اگه چاق و لاغر رو حل کنی هم میفهمی حاصلش یک میشه و از طرفی میدونی قراره یه عددی در ۴ ضرب بشه که بشه یک و میشه یک چهارم


خيلي ممنون ازتون//





 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirXD


آره نظام جدیده 
فکر نکنم اصلا اثبات آورده باشه فقط به صورت قراردادی اینو گفته

فقط اگه کسر رو بشه ساده کرد عدد صحیح بدست بیاد اون موقع تعریف شده ست


من کتاباي رياضيم انداختم دوردوسال پيشانگار رو دلم بودن//ممنون از شمااا*

----------


## Anni

توی ریاضی دوازدهم جدید، ابتدا و انتهای بازه بسته رو جزو نقاط بحرانی گرفته..
میشه اینو تعمیم داد ب اینکه ابتدا و انتهای بازه بسته هم همسایگی حساب کنیم یا ن؟
من کتاب تست ریاضیمو عوض نکردم ی مقدار گیج میزنم تو این موارد..

----------


## AAT2020

کلا تو نظام جدید مثل خودم نقطه ای که مشتق پذیر نیست یا مشتق صفره میگن نقطه بحرانی که ابتدا و انتها چون یه طرف همسایگی ندارن مشتق هم ندارن پس میشن بحرانی

----------


## Anni

> کلا تو نظام جدید مثل خودم نقطه ای که مشتق پذیر نیست یا مشتق صفره میگن نقطه بحرانی که ابتدا و انتها چون یه طرف همسایگی ندارن مشتق هم ندارن پس میشن بحرانی


اهان.. مرسی :Y (697):

----------


## AmirXD

سلام
تو سوالایی مثل این: با ارقام 2و5و6و0 چند عدد چهار رقمی میتونیم بنویسیم؟
وقتی نگفته با تکرار یا عدم تکرار باید با تکرار بگیریم یا نه؟ :Yahoo (35): 
چون من دیدم هرکس یه چیزی میگه قاطی کردم بالاخره کدوم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> تو سوالایی مثل این: با ارقام 2و5و6و0 چند عدد چهار رقمی میتونیم بنویسیم؟
> وقتی نگفته با تکرار یا عدم تکرار باید با تکرار بگیریم یا نه؟
> چون من دیدم هرکس یه چیزی میگه قاطی کردم بالاخره کدوم


وقتی بدون تکرار/ متمایز/بی همتا/ نگفته شما باید همه رو لحاظ کنی تو اینجور سوالا ادبیات سوال خیلی خیلی مهمه

----------


## mamad.hny

> سلام
> تو سوالایی مثل این: با ارقام 2و5و6و0 چند عدد چهار رقمی میتونیم بنویسیم؟
> وقتی نگفته با تکرار یا عدم تکرار باید با تکرار بگیریم یا نه؟
> چون من دیدم هرکس یه چیزی میگه قاطی کردم بالاخره کدوم


سلام؛
محدودیت‌ها باید یا صراحتاً گفته بشه یا غیرمستقیم قابل استنباط باشه (مثلاً اینکه صفر نمی‌تونه رقم سمت چپ باشه). چون در اینجا محدودیتی روی عدم تکرار حروف نگفته، پس می‌شه تکراری باشن.

----------

